# H2O KALMAR 2 - Official Launch Thread



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m glad to get again the opportunity to launch our new H2O KALMAR 2 on the WUS.

I have started my business more than three years ago with a similar introduction of the original H2O KALMAR on Oceanictime & WUS and I appreciate all your great comments during the last months and years.

The H2O KALMAR 2 will take up many good points of the original design, but also improves in many aspects. Especially the length and height of the H2O KALMAR 2 has been reduced in opposite to its predecessor design, the H2O KALMAR. Of course there are also many changes, which you could see from the renderings and the specification table.

*VISUAL ONLINE PRODUCT CONFIGURATOR:*
The H2O KALMAR 2 is a very high customizable watch and therefore it´s quite difficult to estimate the final design. We have included the H2O KALMAR 2 now into our newly programmed visual product configurator to make all choices clear, easy and simple. The final design of your configuration is shown from 4 different aspects. All single part could be changed with a mouse click and is displayed immediately on your monitor. I´m sure this help to make the right decision.

Our first cooperation with MADDOG during the HELBERG CH6 pre-order was highly appreciated by you and many of my customers. Therefore we decided to continue our cooperation also for the launch of the H2O KALMAR 2.

*Important: Our Maddog STINGRAY SPECIAL is only available during the H2O KALMAR pre-order!

ALL H2O KALMAR 2 pre-orders will get a handmade, black, polished STINGRAY leather strap incl. SS buckle from the famous strap maker MADDOG with a RSP of 210 Euro / USD300 free of charge! This high quality, exotic, black, polished STINGRAY leather strap fits perfectly to the SS case and especially to the bezels with black ceramic inlay. What a great combination! We will add soon images of the strap and buckle.*
______

Our new H2O KALMAR 2 is following its excellent predecessor, the H2O KALMAR, and our company vision "Customization is Everything".

With 3 different bezels, 4 inlays, 17 dials and 11 handsets you could configure perfectly your own individual H2O KALMAR 2 with nearly no limitation. Our newly developed visual product configurator helps you to decide on the right configuration.

But also the technical specifications are superb and surpass with 3000M WR most dive watches in today´s watch market. With only 13.40mm height (without the crystal) the H2O KALMAR 2 is also the perfect watch for business meetings and diving.

*MOVEMENT: *
*We are relying for the H2O KALMAR 2 on the SWISS ETA 2824-2 movement as best movement in the market with long proven reliability and high accuracy.*

The SWISS ETA 2824-2 movements are already in stock!
______

After closing the pre-order phase the price of the H2O KALMAR 2 will raise by minimum 20%.

*Expected delivery: 4th Quarter 2014*
*Available quantity during pre-order: 300 pieces / subject to change*

*SPECIFICATIONS:* 
CASE MATERIAL: 316L Stainless Steel
CASE BACK: Closed SS Case Back
CASE DIAMETER: 42.50mm
BEZEL DIAMETER: 44.00mm
CASE HEIGHT: 13.40mm without crystal
CRYSTAL HEIGHT: 2.00mm
CASE LENGTH: 53.40mm
LUG WIDTH: 24mm
WR: 3000M
CROWN: 8mm screw down type
DIAL: 17 different dials
HANDSET: 11 different handsets
MOVEMENT: SWISS ETA 2824-2, Automatic, 28.800 bph, Power Reserve 42h, Hacking Second

*STANDARD ACCESSORIES: * 
Handmade 5mm thick black calf leather strap with black stitching and H2O CNC buckle
Black rubber strap
Hex screw driver
Security case incl. vent
Warranty Card

*OPTIONAL ACCESSORIES: * 
5mm thick and ultra strong H2O SS bracelet with hex screws and MICRO-ADJUSTMENT clasp

We will update the H2O KALMAR 2 images continuously!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Loving some of those color combos, there are going to be some very happy new owners at the end of the year.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I only see 6 dials and handsets on the configurator?

EDIT: Incompatible with IE8, I see now! My apologies.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

That is one nice-looking watch. I really like the orange hands combined with the black dial, and the chunky bracelet!

<tries to imagine 54 mm case on 6.5 inch wrist...shakes head sadly>


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the design and all the options. 3000m rating is good too!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Like the stealth, but they all look so great!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's INSANE.....took me hours to choose.....I ended up buying 2 kalmars.......OH THE HUMANITY !!!!

Kalmar 1
Bezel 2
black ceramic inlay
rehaut dial
chrome hands

Kalmar 2
Bezel 2
White ceramic inlay -- should I change to SS instead??
cool grey dial
matte silver hands

Dammit I want MORE !!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I only see 6 dials and handsets on the configurator?


scroll down there's much more!! Do not use internet explorer. It doesn't work right.


----------



## greg19 (Sep 9, 2013)

damn that looks badass!!! good stuff!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Holding out for mokume gane. I may be waiting forever


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Fierce looking piece. Here's to those that are lucky enough to pull off the wrist presence.


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

Is that a full lume dial? If it is and is C3 lume that would be killer.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

RGS said:


> Is that a full lume dial? If it is and is C3 lume that would be killer.


The white dial with black markers is full lume. All H20's use BGW9 lume.

That said I would love to see C3 lumed bezel markers with BGw9 dial markers.....now THAT would be sick.

Here's what the lumed white dial looks like in the dark...I have the dial in my parts drawer from my kalmar 1.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Really like the new dials!
It is tough to just choose one....


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

Thinking of Going for this Combo. Really like the Bezel and I don't have anything close to this Blue Dial in my Collection


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG, I can't decide! I may have to buy TWO also... 

The bezels choices are tough! .... and I'd like a dial in every color!

Funny, I just bought an Armida A1 tonight to satisfy some cravings, and then I see this


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

LordRobb said:


> Thinking of Going for this Combo. Really like the Bezel and I don't have anything close to this Blue Dial in my Collection
> 
> View attachment 1487775


looks nice I was just drafting mine and the only different is an orange minute hand :think:


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

No red dial? ;(


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> looks nice I was just drafting mine and the only different is an orange minute hand :think:


Thought about the orange Hour hand too. Can't make up my mind...LOL


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Are the V-bezel markers/numbers lumed?


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I found a few configurations I like, but not sure about the size.

Would it be too large for my 6.25" tiny wrist? 

Does anybody know what lume's on the BLACK full lume dial?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

sarasate said:


> I found a few configurations I like, but not sure about the size.
> 
> Would it be too large for my 6.25" tiny wrist?
> 
> Does anybody know what lume's on the BLACK full lume dial?


I've got a 6.33 wrist.

It looks to me as though the lugs come downward nicely, so I'm hopeful that there won't be any overhang. This watch is actually fairly thin (13.4 mm not including the 2mm crystal), so I think it might wear nicely for you and me...

I'm willing to try it!

'Danny T' just said (in Post #14) that all H2O watches use BGW9...


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I've got a 6.33 wrist.
> 
> It looks to me as though the lugs come downward nicely, so I'm hopeful that there won't be any overhang. This watch is actually fairly thin (13.4 mm not including the 2mm crystal), so I think it might wear nicely for you and me...
> 
> ...


Yes, you may be right. I have a Deep Blue having 45 mm bezel with 55mm LTL that curves down nicely, and I know it works for me. But I'm still not fully convinced because recently I'm more into the smaller ones.

I saw two full lume dials, one in white and one in black that is defenitely not Bgw9.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sarasate said:


> Does anybody know what lume's on the BLACK full lume dial?


Ask and you shall receive...lol

My Kalmar v1 stealth dial and hands lume shot


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I have these in my cart, and I can't decide... (for those who can translate the German!)

(Well, the pics wouldn't copy correctly)

H2O KALMAR 2 Config

*Gehäuse* Stainless Steel
*Lünette* Lünette V-Form
*Ziffernblätter* ZB 18 Schwarz Rehaut +55,36 USD
*Zeiger* Zeiger RH schwarz glanz orange S

H2O KALMAR 2 Config

*Gehäuse* Stainless Steel
*Lünette* Lünette V-Form
*Ziffernblätter* ZB 05 Weiss / full lumed +27,68 USD
*Zeiger* Zeiger Phantom S

That's the V-bezel, black dial, dash markers, orange minute/second hands...

and V-bezel, white dial round markers, phantom hands...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Ask and you shall receive...lol
> 
> My Kalmar v1 stealth dial and hands lume shot


Very Cool!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The dial 01 / full lumed is my personal dial on my H2O KALMAR TITANIUM FIXED BEZEL. The watch is an individual piece and I have made today one lume shot and one shot in sun light. You could see the grain on the surface from the SL, which is glowing with green color. This image was made after using a torch, so in reality the dial will be quite dark glowing. I think the Super-LumiNova is Black NG. The Super-Luminova on all our marker and bezel etc. is SL BGW9 except the black dial, where we use SL Black NG for the marker.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great looking tool watch refined and shrunken nicely for V2. White dial looks killer the shade used for other colors are nice as well.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me add short explanation to the visual configurator: We have in total 17 dials. You have scroll down by using the mouse wheel or the bar to the left side. This may not be visible when using a mobile device or with the Microsoft Internet Explorer 6-8. When using Chrome or Firefox on a desktop PC everything should work flawlessly.









We have in total 11 handset versions: 8 longer ones for the standard dials and 3 short versions for the dial 18. So when you choose dial 18 "only" 3 different handsets will be shown. Only compatible will be displayed as options!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Tried to put down deposit but Paypal gateway didnt let me make a partial payment saying there is a conflict of some sort with the numbers!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I had that problem yesterday, but it seems to be ok now... Have you tried it again today?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have worked on the payment procedure this morning and this problem is FIXED now. You could order now without problem and full or partial payment.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks Great! Any Plans for a DLC Version?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No plans for DLC / Tungum / Bronze etc. at the moment. At the end the SS version is always the best running one.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply Clemens.

DLC is my favorite. Maybe the the ORCA DLC? 

I have to think about.....


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*So* many great options with this one - it'd pretty tough to make a bad choice, they ALL look great!

I've ordered this one already and am finalizing my choices for a second 

What a PERFECT orange diver!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me add some info regarding the weight of the H2O KALMAR 2:

1. Complete watch case only: 112g
2. Complete watch incl. bracelet sized to 7"/18cm: 236g

At the end is the H2O KALMAR 2 not much heavier compared the KALMAR made from Titanium. Especially the bracelet of the H2O KALMAR 2 is way more robust compared to the KALMAR titanium bracelet.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it just me having problems navigating the website on my phone? Opera and Chrome same issues.

On topic, the new Kalmar looks great. How long is the pre-order period?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

^ Chrome on my phone performs fine, albeit, slow. However, on the PC it obviously works best


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm going back and forth between the grey dial with painted markers, the grey dial with silver markers and the grey dial. 

I suppose the silver dial is flat, not sunburst, right?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Kerching! How much? Far too steep. I'm out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Hicksmat said:


> Kerching! How much? Far too steep. I'm out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Realistically speaking, how much do you really think a watch like this with all these options would cost were it not a micro? This is a hell of a good price


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's the one I just ordered:










I'm stoked, because this is my first H2O :-!

P.S. I need a lesson in how to copy a pic from a site like Clemens'; had to settle for an iPhone screenshot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I found a configuration that I like! It's the first time that I've ever been able to use the website and not want to smash my computer figuring out what options are available. Until now I haven't gotten passed frustration using the website, so maybe there's hope.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I found a configuration that I like! It's the first time that I've ever been able to use the website and not want to smash my computer figuring out what options are available. Until now I haven't gotten passed frustration using the website, so maybe there's hope.


Way to go!

Can you post a pic of that configuration? Let me know when/if you figure out how to copy and paste from the H2O site to here, and I will be eternally grateful!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Inq said:


> I'm going back and forth between the grey dial with painted markers, the grey dial with silver markers and the grey dial.
> 
> I suppose the silver dial is flat, not sunburst, right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I like the grey and silver dial with painted markers. I feel the lume is stronger as my Kalmar v1 dial is like that and it lights up real strong. You are correct that the dials are not sunburst.

If you are looking to make it more dressy then go with the chromed dial markers.

I've got the sickness so bad that I am considering a third one. An orange dial one. ***** Clemens.....you cost more than a divorce LOL!! (Not that I know since I've never been divorced.....but buying all these watches may cause me one hahaha)


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Love this one !


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm considering this version at the moment:


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

But.....4th quarter 2014 ??? Too long for me, sorry !

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Way to go!
> 
> Can you post a pic of that configuration? Let me know when/if you figure out how to copy and paste from the H2O site to here, and I will be eternally grateful!


I'm not able to save the photo on my iPad for some reason.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I used print screen, paste/save in Paint on my PC. I'm sure there's an easier way...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think this combo is nice. Black MOP dial


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it´s a great idea to post your chosen configurations here. Currently you will have to make a screenshot by pressing the PRINT key on your keyboard in Windows. So not very comfortable. You can´t sinply right - click and save the image, because the images shown are built from several layer and you could only save the top layer, which is the crystal.

I will ask my programmer to integrate a button, which generates a full JPG for download of one or maybe all 4 images. Not sure what is possble and will discuss this coming week.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

My top 3 configures this morning, but they change every 3 hours. The more I play with the configurator, the more difficult to choose the best one. 
It won't help me (who's not sure about the size) to decide if I will pre-order it or not when I cannot find THE ONE...


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

Not sure what to make of the lug to lug and my 6.75 inch wrist.


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just pre ordered mine


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

abstract said:


> Not sure what to make of the lug to lug and my 6.75 inch wrist.


Yeah, unfortunately, I'm skeptical too. So, can anybody answer the following questions:

1. How do the shape and dimensions of the new version compare to the original Kalmar?

2. If the dimensions are similar, does anyone have pictures of the original Kalmar on a 6.5-inch wrist?

Thanks.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Its just so much fun playing with the configurator. Well worth the investment paid for the programming. A few little bugs to sort out though (saving the picture, image resizing).

Its great to have the option of a mother-of-pearl dial, and a plain bezel inlay. Not many micros out there offer these 2 choices. Here's my (one of many) final take for order;


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I've got the sickness so bad that I am considering a third one. An orange dial one....


Copycat


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Copycat


Hey, great minds think alike 

I'm still stuck on a bezel though. Sterile or steel......


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Ordered mine yesterday. Went with something a bit unorthodox...







For some reason, those gold hands appeal to me.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

SurlyTroll said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, I'm skeptical too. So, can anybody answer the following questions:
> 
> 1. How do the shape and dimensions of the new version compare to the original Kalmar?
> 
> ...


The new H2O KALMAR is similar in size to the H2O ORCA DIVE. It´s even a little shorter. The H2O KALMAR had a bezel diameter of 46mm, whereas the H2O KALMAR 2 bezel diameter is 44mm. The case diameter is 45mm

KALMAR1 KALMAR 2
Length: 59.00mm 53.40mm
Case diameter: 45.00mm 42.50mm
Bezel diameter: 46.00mm 44.00mm
Height: 17.60mm 13.40mm without crystal / 15.40mm with 2mm double domed crystal
Weight with bracelet 
sized to 7" wrist 204g 236g H2O Orca: approx. 250g

You could compare wrist shots of the H2O ORCA DIVE, which has a similar size as the new H2O KALMAR 2. I personally have a 7" wrist and the original Kalmar with 59mm was comfortable to wear. The KALMAR 2 should be no problem on your wrist.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Clemens, please check your email...

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will get this week a new button which will generate a new page, where all 4 images of the configured watch will be displayed at one time. With a right click on the image you could download the picture to your computer. There might be also a link to a ZIP file containing the 4 images.

This is a quite complex page and I don´t see any competitor with a similar page or configurator. For a ONE-MAN-SHOW this is quite an achievement and I promise you we will improve step by step. 

The next step is to include the H2O ORCA series into the visual configurator. It takes about a month to make all preparations and renderings by one person. To show the brushing on the surfaces in the right direction is a real pain!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Clemens, your commitment to keep this crowd happy is nothing short of superhero status man!

Just another reason why I love this brand.


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Clemens, your commitment to keep this crowd happy is nothing short of superhero status man!
> 
> Just another reason why I love this brand.


So what would you call him, "CAPTAIN CLEM" ?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, these new Kalmar II variations are looking very good. I was on the H2O web site over the weekend playing around with the configurations. Soooooo many good choices it is tough to decide. :-!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

You’re telling me! This “options” thing is a sickness! I know in my head that buying the same watch twice is redundant, but I am seriously considering ordering a second K-2.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

LordRobb said:


> So what would you call him, "CAPTAIN CLEM" ?


Actually, The "Incredible Clem" because he is Incredible at taking all of my money......ROFLMAO !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Clemens, these new Kalmar II variations are looking very good. I was on the H2O web site over the weekend playing around with the configurations. Soooooo many good choices it is tough to decide. :-!


It's super difficult to decide. I was going back and forth about 20 times deciding on what bezel inlay to choose for an orange dial config......I'm still undecided !!!!

I think Clemens next project should be to make a Kalmar or a watch where the consumer can do his own dial, hand and bezel swaps.....

Lego style....lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't see why Clemens couldn't do something like that


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I think Clemens next project should be to make a Kalmar or a watch where the consumer can do his own dial, hand and bezel swaps.....
> 
> Lego style....lol


Im in if he does


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Still waiting for my request made by email...

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

How about the No DIAL version??:-! This popped up when I was playing with the Configurator and I thought it looks pretty good.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

tefouane said:


> Still waiting for my request made by email...
> 
> Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


All is ok now. Thanks for your answer Clemens...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

LordRobb said:


> How about the No DIAL version??:-! This popped up when I was playing with the Configurator and I thought it looks pretty good.
> View attachment 1490642


See even glitches look badazz! Haha.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

LordRobb said:


> How about the No DIAL version??:-! This popped up when I was playing with the Configurator and I thought it looks pretty good.
> View attachment 1490642


 

There is sometimes a problem with the cookies on the shop page. I also experienced the same "problem" before. If you use Firefox you could clear specific cookies. Please try to delete the following cookie and everything should work normal again:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

LordRobb said:


> How about the No DIAL version??:-! This popped up when I was playing with the Configurator and I thought it looks pretty good.
> View attachment 1490642


Very Movado-esque


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

*Clemens, what is the dimension of the bezel inserts, that is, the outer diameter and inner diameter?*


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Clemens, congratulations on the launch of the Kalmar II. Let the pre-order madness begin.

Is there any chance you can get your watch configurators to work properly on portable devices like the iPad and phones? It's a shame the configurator only allows viewing from the front and not from other angles unlike the PC version.

Cheers!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is seems to be more a limitation of the device rather than the configurator. When I use on my Ipdad Air the Safari browser I could see just one image. When I use on the same device the Dolphin browser I could see all 4 images. There are too many devices in the world, too many browser and operation systems. Also the old MS Internet Explorer won´t work. 

We are NOT living in an ideal world. There are limitations for everything.  

We may look into the template, but I can´t promise it will work on all devices, in all modes, like portrait / landscape, all OS, ...  That´s absolutely impossible and I recommend to use the normal PC or MAC for the configuration. 

When you look around in the watch world, there is no competitor offering such configurator. I even don´t even see any (micro brand) competitor who has optimized his shop pages for different devices! So this is asking on a VERY high level, but over time we will improve everything as usual.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

VIEWING THE H2O KALMAR 2 CONFIGURATOR WITH ALL 4 IMAGES DISPLAYED:

1. Choose CHROME or DOLPHIN BROWSER
2. REQUEST IN THE PREFERENCES THE *DESKTOP VERSION OF THE SITE*!
3. RELOAD PAGE

NOW YOU COULD SEE ALL 4 IMAGES OF THE CONFIGURED WATCH!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you for your swift reply and the suggested workaround to this problem. 

Have a great day.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> We are NOT living in an ideal world. There are limitations for everything.


Well said. |>


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The new H2O KALMAR is similar in size to the H2O ORCA DIVE. It´s even a little shorter. The H2O KALMAR had a bezel diameter of 46mm, whereas the H2O KALMAR 2 bezel diameter is 44mm. The case diameter is 45mm
> 
> KALMAR1 KALMAR 2
> Length: 59.00mm 53.40mm
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I've decided to see if you will be right about the fit and have placed my order. My creation:


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful Beautiful watches. 
Great job again, hands down my favorite micro brand. 
I have to fight hard not to cave and sell my collection to acquire the next grail!

Quick question though, the ceramic bezel labeled as white, is this the entire bezel or just the indices?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The white ceramic inlay is really white and not brighter as seen on some renderings, which are going more into the grey or silver direction. The black background of the watch during rendering is reflected by the white inlay. 

I will get for the H2O ORCA series in about 2 weeks four new black & white ceramic inlays and will post images here for your reference.


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

love the different combos on the new kalmar2. like others here, i cannot decide. 

am still enjoying my orca DLC. looks great and accurate. 

question: when i am trying the online configuration, if you pick the first black dial with the narrowed rectangle hour markers, it looks like the hands get smaller? is that a computer glitch, or does this dial require a shorter minute hand due to the curved chapter ring around the border?

I will repeat what another post here stated: would be nice to add superluminova C3 as an option. Although my ORCA has great lume, BGW9 simply cannot compare to the intensity and brightness of C3 or Seiko's equivalent green lume. 

I understand that C3 isn't white, and aesthetically may not be ideal, but would love to have a watch with both. Maybe BGW9 for the dial and bezel, but C3 for the hour / minute / sec hands. the color contrast would be cool imo. 

having said that, am leaning to the dual black full lume dial or the black MOP.


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

clemens notes that the kalmar2 and the orca are about the same size. i have a 6.75-7" wrist. the orca looks big but great. not overly large. it's also very comfortable.


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The white ceramic inlay is really white and not brighter as seen on some renderings, which are going more into the grey or silver direction. The black background of the watch during rendering is reflected by the white inlay.
> 
> I will get for the H2O ORCA series in about 2 weeks four new black & white ceramic inlays and will post images here for your reference.


clemens: please clarify:

if you select the white ceramic bezel, the entire bezel is white? what about the numbers? are they white too? that would be hard to see i am guessing. white on white.

the computer model makes it look like white numbers on a steel background, not really different from the steel bezel option.

thx

is the white full lume also? or not? hey, that would be a great option: a full lume bezel.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The dial 18 has a side wall and therefore the standard handset is too long and would touch the rehaut. The dial 18 could only be chosen with one of the three shorter handsets.

Here is an image of the soon coming H2O ORCA inlays. The white ceramic dial from the H2O ORCA and KALMAR 2 will look similar in color.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That white ceramic bezel looks amazing especially that the markers are filled with bgw9 lume instead of being filled with the same old boring black. 

I think it will look amazing with the silver dial and orig Kalmar matte hands which is what one of my pre orders I have chosen 

Pure awesomeness


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Clemens, the bezel looks fantastic! 
I think the only thing missing is an all white dial like the H20 Orca.
Do you think you'll be making a white dial with white indices like the Orca?
Your current white dial with the black indices have a strong white/black contrast.
It's rugged and toolish (which fits to the case great) but with the white ceramic bezel with the Type 18 dial in White would look amazing!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> That white ceramic bezel looks amazing especially that the markers are filled with bgw9 lume instead of being filled with the same old boring black.


I agree, Dan, wholeheartedly!

No insert material is perfect, but ceramic is among (if not *the)* best current options out there - both practical and aesthetically beautiful. Why do you you think Rolex and Omega are shifting primarily to ceramic? But _white_ ceramic with black pigmented indices just look cheap. It just does. There, I said it, I apologize to those that like that look, but speaking both personally and as a designer, it's just a poorly presented end result. White lume filled indices are a MUCH better design choice, and I applaud Clemens for going that way.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

CJN said:


> Clemens, the bezel looks fantastic!
> I think the only thing missing is an all white dial like the H20 Orca.
> Do you think you'll be making a white dial with white indices like the Orca?
> Your current white dial with the black indices have a strong white/black contrast.
> It's rugged and toolish (which fits to the case great) but with the white ceramic bezel with the Type 18 dial in White would look amazing!!


I agree, I'd love to see a white dial with white indices, personally I just love that ultra-clean/fresh look. _But_, don't overlook Clemens post above - we're getting a white-ceramic insert option for our ORCA's  So we ARE geting the option of the all-white look, just not on the Kalmar at this point.

On a related note, I'd love to see a set of all-white hands, myself


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently I have no plan to make a similar dial like the dial 4 for the ORCA series. The H2O KALMAR 2 will be our flagship model and should stay several years in the market. So there is a chance later for addional dials, but so far I haven´t even thought about more dials than we have.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The original kalmar dial in white would be perfect (like the white MOP but in plain pure white instead)

Also what would be super sick is a white carbon fibre and light grey/silver carbon fibre dial

I would buy both without hesitation !!!!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Danny T said:


> The original kalmar dial in white would be perfect (like the white MOP but in plain pure white instead)
> 
> Also what would be super sick is a white carbon fibre and light grey/silver carbon fibre dial
> 
> I would buy both without hesitation !!!!


I'd have to agree with bump!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently I have no plan to make a similar dial like the dial 4 for the ORCA series. The H2O KALMAR 2 will be our flagship model and should stay several years in the market. So there is a chance later for addional dials, but so far I haven´t even thought about more dials than we have.


May i ask you a few questions?

- Which canvas strap I would get if i make a full payment? Is it the black canvas strap currently in H2O Shop?
- Can you show us several photos of the bonus Maddog Stingray polished strap?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s the *black *canvas strap incl. buckle from our store. canvas band, canvas strap, 24mm,
No other canvas strap could be chosen instead of the black one.

The Stingray strap sample is currently in production and as soon as I receive the sample I will post pictures here and add them to the product in the shop. I should have it in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

[


Danny T said:


> Also what would be super sick is a white carbon fibre and light grey/silver carbon fibre dial


Super Sick Indeed!!!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Clemens
I have in mind ordering at least one of those! 2 are my aim but hope to get the bucks before the preorder ends

I have a question why the dial

Typ: ZB 18 Black 
Price: [+55,36 USD]

Is more expensive than any other dial even the mops and the full Lume are cheaper what make this that special?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The dial 18 is different compared to the other: the thick applications are fixed with feets & the border of the dial is raised (rehaut) . This will become the most expensive dial I have made so far except the handmade Damascus steel dials.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

sarasate said:


> *Clemens, what is the dimension of the bezel inserts, that is, the outer diameter and inner diameter?*


It seems that every question in this thread has been answered but mine...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Inner diameter: 33.80mm
Outer diameter: 41.60mm


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Why no love for red dials or options Clemens?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The reason for no red dial is following: I have to order minimum 100x dials in one color and I personally don´t believe 100 red dials will be sold ever. Selling maybe 3-5 watches in this color will not even cover the production costs for the dials. I´m sure there will be more people saying I"I want one too", but when it comes to order placement many are going the safe way, which I could understand well. So unfortunately I have to say, that we won´t see a red dial watch made by H2O.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Clemens,

You state that the Kalmar 2 will be H2O's flagship model and you expect it to continue selling in the future. However, at production being limited to 300, how are you going to go about this? 

Will the Kalmar 2 be widely available like the Orca?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We are offering 300pcs of the H2O KALMAR 2 DURING PRE-ORDER! When the 300pcs. are sold we are planning to close the pre-order.

Text copy from the article description:
*"Available quantity during pre-order: 300 pieces / *subject to change*"*

Same as the H2O KALMAR we are selling max. 300 pieces from every reference number. The reference number depends on the configuration of case/bezel/dial/handset.


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Clemens,


Love the watches and am THIS close to ordering one. The one thing I was wondering if it's any possibility is to order one with the chrome/orange hands but have the tip of the second hand painted orange like the black/orange version has. This is the only detail holding me back. Let me know if this is possible at all and I can put in an order!! Thanks!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Rift485 said:


> Hey Clemens,
> 
> Love the watches and am THIS close to ordering one. The one thing I was wondering if it's any possibility is to order one with the chrome/orange hands but have the tip of the second hand painted orange like the black/orange version has. This is the only detail holding me back. Let me know if this is possible at all and I can put in an order!! Thanks!


I hesitate to speak for Clemens, but I'm pretty sure that's a customization that you'd have to have done yourself afterward, which wouldn't be hard to do.

I'll tell ya this, though, having been a customer of H2O's from the very beginning (and owning 6 of Clemens watches) you'd be selling yourself short letting something as minor as an orange-tipped (or lack, thereof) second hand keep you from purchasing


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Dave, you know me well.

The tip of the hand could be easily colored by REVELL paint.

revell paint in Models & Kits | eBay


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Clemen, wonder if you have a picture of the Silver dial w chrome markers ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

And here are my FINAL FOUR:
I've decided on a BEZEL(as you can tell from the pics...lol) but can't decide on a Dial Color. Knowing me, myself and I...I am sure I will end up choosing the most expensive options but for now still Undecided:


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

My top 3 of the day. I'm almost there...


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The dial 01 / full lumed is my personal dial on my H2O KALMAR TITANIUM FIXED BEZEL. The watch is an individual piece and I have made today one lume shot and one shot in sun light. You could see the grain on the surface from the SL, which is glowing with green color. This image was made after using a torch, so in reality the dial will be quite dark glowing. I think the Super-LumiNova is Black NG. The Super-Luminova on all our marker and bezel etc. is SL BGW9 except the black dial, where we use SL Black NG for the marker.


Hi Clemens,

Thank you very much for the response about the bezel inserts. It helps a lot. Now I'm almost set except for the dial and hands. I will go with a black dial but not sure which one to choose.

Would you please show me more pictures of you Ti Kalmar on the black full lume dial? Preferably under indoor lighting?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Your wish is my command.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Danke Clemens !


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

My choice.

Love the depth of the dial and white ceramic inlay . Those features pushed me to have to get one.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Danke Clemens !



H2O Watch said:


> Your wish is my command.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Clemens, wonderful colour choices you've picked. Would like to see the bezel inlays next. 3D images can't do justice to the real life look captured on camera. 

Great job so far


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I vote white dial 


LordRobb said:


> And here are my FINAL FOUR:
> I've decided on a BEZEL(as you can tell from the pics...lol) but can't decide on a Dial Color. Knowing me, myself and I...I am sure I will end up choosing the most expensive options but for now still Undecided:
> View attachment 1493117


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great to have so many options particularly dial color - only downfall is decision paralysis.....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The #1 Dial is Awesome.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you very much, Clemens. All of the dials look amazing, and I think I need to restart my homework.... 


H2O Watch said:


> Your wish is my command.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

This Dial is probably the first on my list, the Rehaut is so much different than the others and adds that visual pop. But I have so many black dials now! Decisions Decisions.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> This Dial is probably the first on my list, the Rehaut is so much different than the others and adds that visual pop. But I have so many black dials now! Decisions Decisions.


I love the 'signature' H2O 'dive' dial, it was that dial design that attracted me most to the original Kalmar and the H2O the brand in general. Obviously there's a LOT I like about Clemens' designs, but it was definitely that dial that I connected with first. That said, while I think the original look deserves to always maintain a place in the lineup, I'm pleased to see new designs being developed. I too *really* like this new design, that rehaut literally adds a whole new dimension. Like you, though, as much as I love black-dial divers, I find having too many of them quickly becomes almost redundant. I hope (and expect) we'll likely see this dial (or something similar) in other color variations eventually. Not soon, I suspect (so many other irons currently in the fire), but I wouldn't be surprised at all if this dial see's some expansion down the road some. I am only speculating, I've not heard anything, just a guess.

Regardless, we certainly have some *killer* choices NOW


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

OH, and number one on my wishlist - I *REALLY* want a Kalmar II *GMT *b-)


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

In the configurator (on H2O website), dial 10 appears as grey with painted markers, whereas in the collection above, it is shown with Chromed markers. I should assume that the picture above is the right one? So if I order the grey dial on H2O website it WILL come with the chromed markers? Note that I am using Chrome (latest version). 

Thank you


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ut1 said:


> In the configurator (on H2O website), dial 10 appears as grey with painted markers, whereas in the collection above, it is shown with Chromed markers. I should assume that the picture above is the right one? So if I order the grey dial on H2O website it WILL come with the chromed markers? Note that I am using Chrome (latest version).
> 
> Thank you


Dial 10 is not chromed it is painted on. I do see on the edges where it appears that way but it is not. I have that dial as a spare for my kalmar v1

DAMMIT.....there are 2 orange dials to choose from......aaaargh! dial 4 or 11....which to choose !!!! They both look smokin!

Son of a.....just gimme one of each of all 18 dials please.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

ut1, dial 10 in the collection does not show any chrome markers. Have You mistaken dial 14 for below dial 10 ? Else its the application of the lume markers where light hits on the marker's edge which makes it look shiny like chrome edges ?

What I realized is Dial 7 with 24hr minute track does not appear on the Kalmar2 configurator.



ut1 said:


> In the configurator (on H2O website), dial 10 appears as grey with painted markers, whereas in the collection above, it is shown with Chromed markers. I should assume that the picture above is the right one? So if I order the grey dial on H2O website it WILL come with the chromed markers? Note that I am using Chrome (latest version).
> 
> Thank you


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> OH, and number one on my wishlist - I *REALLY* want a Kalmar II *GMT *b-)


I want that too!  Only the ETA 2893-2 movement is difficult to source.

I personally would also like to see a

- thermocompensated quartz movement with +/- 1 sec per month or
- ETA 7753 chrono version
- Titanium
- Bronze
- Mokume Gane
- Damascus steel
- Tungum
- Black DLC 
- RAINBOW DLC
- Anthrazite DLC
- 39mm/40mm version / need a gift for Xmas 201? 
- I´m sure there might be other interesting features too! 

Too many ideas and possibilities. At the end I´m just a one-man-company and have to know & respect my limitations.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I want that too!  Only the ETA 2893-2 movement is difficult to source.
> 
> I personally would also like to see a
> 
> ...


It seems, my friend, your brain is plagued by the same insatiable creative disease as mine


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Dial 10 is not chromed it is painted on. I do see on the edges where it appears that way but it is not. I have that dial as a spare for my kalmar v1
> 
> DAMMIT.....there are 2 orange dials to choose from......aaaargh! dial 4 or 11....which to choose !!!! They both look smokin!
> 
> Son of a.....just gimme one of each of all 18 dials please.


As clarified to me from Clemens, dial 11 is a truer-orange, closest the orange minute hand. Dial 4 is _fluorescent_ orange. For what its worth, I went with 11.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

sarasate said:


> My top 3 of the day. I'm almost there...
> 
> View attachment 1493491


 Just ordered mine with the 01 dial and chrome hands. This configuration has been on the top of my list, and the 01 looks best to me in the group shot. :-!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> As clarified to me from Clemens, dial 11 is a truer-orange, closest the orange minute hand. Dial 4 is _fluorescent_ orange. For what its worth, I went with 11.


Very cool. It is a difficult choice. I succumbed to a second Kalmar 2. I went with dial 4 because I don't have an orange dial watch, I wanted black bordered hands and the black racetrack on the flouro-orange dial worked better for me. This one will have the V-form bezel, but I am already thinking about sending the watch off to be PVD'd.

I already have chromed hands and a black ceramic bezel on order with a black MOP dial. I would post renderings if I could figure out how on my Macbook. This is a sickness!o|:-d


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> As clarified to me from Clemens, dial 11 is a truer-orange, closest the orange minute hand. Dial 4 is _fluorescent_ orange. For what its worth, I went with 11.


Yeah, I do see that but the flourescent is calling me big time and that would make it really pop. the bright orange dial would be a great contrast to the orange minute hand. Was thinking combine that with the sterile bezel insert or the white ceramic.......

My brain is gonna explode....

Here are the 2 watches I got so far:

*Combo 1*
bezel 2
black ceramic insert
dial 18 - rehaut dial
silver hands
bracelet








*Combo 2*
bezel 2
white ceramic insert ---- thinking of changing to steel dive insert (not sure)
dial 2 - silver dial 
matte hands


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks fr the responses. But I have one (still) unresolved question.

At the top of this thread is shown a bunch of pictures of the K-2. Look at pict #12 (shown below). Then look at the picture with all the dials and lume-shots. Which one is the dial in the pict (below)?? Is it dial 10 or 13? And, dial 13 does NOT appear to be in the configurator. What am I missing here?

At the moment, if I want to order dial 13 (in the dials picture below), it does not seem to be possible because I don't see it in the configurator.

Thanks!


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been racking my brain trying to come up with a configuration that incorporates the white ceramic bezel. just read your comment and really like the set up with silver dial and matte silver hands. The look is sporty and modern.

I was also thinking about doing the silver dial with chrome surround and chromed hands (either all chrome or the other set with chrome hour and orange hand). What do you think of this look? What feeling does this setup invoke? Does it give a touch of elegance (perhaps more "expensive" looking) or do you think it makes a sports watch look too nerdy.

Thanks!



Danny T said:


> That white ceramic bezel looks amazing especially that the markers are filled with bgw9 lume instead of being filled with the same old boring black.
> 
> I think it will look amazing with the silver dial and orig Kalmar matte hands which is what one of my pre orders I have chosen
> 
> Pure awesomeness


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Couldn't resist this combo!









Pre-order in! Can't wait for quarter 4 of 2014!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking at this, I may have to order a _second_ Kalmar 2... the *black and white* contrast is becoming _irresistable!! o|

_


watchobs said:


> Couldn't resist this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biggest question would become BLACK or WHITE ceramic?!


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

So the renderings are great. The only thing I'm having trouble visualizing is the look of a chrome lined dial (CF in my case) paired with the chrome and orange hands. In my mind it would match nicely but I really can't tell bc the renderings make the chrome on the hands look gray. 

Any pics of the chrome hands that I might have missed?


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I've decided...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Rift485 said:


> So the renderings are great. The only thing I'm having trouble visualizing is the look of a chrome lined dial (CF in my case) paired with the chrome and orange hands. In my mind it would match nicely but I really can't tell bc the renderings make the chrome on the hands look gray.
> 
> Any pics of the chrome hands that I might have missed?


chrome hands:










they're the same as the ORCA series....

check out this thread, there's a million pics...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-h2o-orca-picture-thread-790240.html


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I want that too!  Only the ETA 2893-2 movement is difficult to source.
> 
> I personally would also like to see a
> 
> ...


yep, me too  remember this mock-up


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I found this old pic from way back during the original Kalmar rollout....

Obviously not all dial options are shown (and a couple not available now), and these are of course titanium cases, but it may still give some of you still making decisions a little better idea of what some combos look like in real life


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> Looking at this, I may have to order a _second_ Kalmar 2... the *black and white* contrast is becoming _irresistable!! o|
> 
> _
> 
> Biggest question would become BLACK or WHITE ceramic?!


WHITE !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Rift485 said:


> So the renderings are great. The only thing I'm having trouble visualizing is the look of a chrome lined dial (CF in my case) paired with the chrome and orange hands. In my mind it would match nicely but I really can't tell bc the renderings make the chrome on the hands look gray.
> 
> Any pics of the chrome hands that I might have missed?


Here you go - chromed lined dial markers










Chrome hands










And here are what the MATTE hands option (OG kalmar) minus the orange minute hand looks like


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Here you go - chromed lined dial markers
> 
> Chrome hands
> 
> And here are what the MATTE hands option (OG kalmar) minus the orange minute hand looks like


CoOol thanks!

I guess I'm looking for confirmation that chrome lined hands would look better with chrome lined indices. In my head it makes sense but I just can't see it for real. The 2nd pic you posted is close, except that mine would be black dial (CF) with the orange and chrome hands, and chrome is just so hard to shoot in photos and get a realistic representation.

Let's see if youtube has anything to say about this...


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Out of curiosity, is there an option to choose white date or black date wheel ? By default, if one opt for a dial 2 silver dial, what will the date wheel color be ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Out of curiosity, is there an option to choose white date or black date wheel ? By default, if one opt for a dial 2 silver dial, what will the date wheel color be ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a white date wheel. The configurator shows black, but I confirmed with Clemens it's white as that is what I went with on the second Kalmar I ordered.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Rift485 said:


> CoOol thanks!
> 
> I guess I'm looking for confirmation that chrome lined hands would look better with chrome lined indices. In my head it makes sense but I just can't see it for real. The 2nd pic you posted is close, except that mine would be black dial (CF) with the orange and chrome hands, and chrome is just so hard to shoot in photos and get a realistic representation.
> 
> Let's see if youtube has anything to say about this...


If you are going the black CF dial I would go non chrome markers. Unless you wanna dress it up then the chrome markers would be the way to go. IMO the chrome hands would pop a bit more against the dial without the chromed markers too.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> - 39mm/40mm version / need a gift for Xmas 201?


Oooooooohhh!!!! Take my money RIGHT NOW!

I didn't buy the original Kalmar because it was too big. I didn't get in on the Orca because I wasn't sold on the modular idea, and three of the four cases were too big so I stopped following it before any watches were delivered. I checked in on the K 2 thread out of curiosity because I have always loved the design, and I only ordered because it is 42.5mm. I am still not sure about the 44 mm bezel and I wish the lug width was 22 instead of 24. A 40 mm option would make me a very happy man, especially if it gets a thinner profile to maintain the proportions (lets face it, anything more than 20 bar WR is overkill). I am in favor of a big watch for the big guys out there but my wrist is just barely under 7" and my favorite watches measure 40 mm, or a little larger with a short lug to lug, because they just look "right sized" on my completely average wrist.

I realize there is a big market for 44mm and larger watches but if you have a 7" or less wrist, (and I seem to think most of us do) it looks to me like a pitiful ploy to draw attention to your fancy watch that 99.9% of the people could care less about and most of the remaining .1% appreciate a fine watch for its design and not its size.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Yo Danny, thanks for chiming in on my query. I have been considering the various options(kinda of fun) and IMO its the black date wheel which looks out of place on a silver dial. Can you tell if Dial#2 Silver is a matt dial. I am having the same configurations like yours on Dial#2, using a set of matt silver hands. On 2nd thought, I may go with Orange chrome handsets. It seems like there isn't any Orange matt handsets on the configurator, except the chrome Orange handsets.



Danny T said:


> It's a white date wheel. The configurator shows black, but I confirmed with Clemens it's white as that is what I went with on the second Kalmar I ordered.


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

Danny T said:


> If you are going the black CF dial I would go non chrome markers. Unless you wanna dress it up then the chrome markers would be the way to go. IMO the chrome hands would pop a bit more against the dial without the chromed markers too.


Good points. I like the continuity of having chrome on both the dial and the hands, or neither. If I look at other watches I own, they all seem to follow this trend which I like. However, the CF already has some shine to it, not to mention serious texture, so I'm not sure if the combination of CF and chromed indices with chrome hands would be too busy (blingy?) looking.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, the first two are what I have ordered:





But I really like this:



or this



and I already have a fully lumed Damasko and I was surprised how much I like it



So you can see my predicament.:-d


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

Hi,
as I am not realy a collector, I am very surprised about my order which I have placed a couple of days ago. I wanted to buy a watch for business reasons half a year ago and came in touch with H2o. as there was no kalmar available this time I decided to go for the orca because i did not want to wait for the kalmar2.
however as i am more than happy with the orca and the communication with clements was very good (he was very patient and willing to agree to my special wishes - thanks a lot clements) i decided to order a kalmar which fits a little better my spare time style ;-)

here is what i go for:

reference numer 23









i hope you like it.

cheers

holga


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

... by the way - here is what infected me with the h2o virus. hopefully interesting for the guys who think about a little bit of bling bling:









cheers holga


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance but is the "Zeiger Phantom S" handset lumed? How good is it compared to popular compounds?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MiserySword said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but is the "Zeiger Phantom S" handset lumed? How good is it compared to popular compounds?


Yes it is. look back a few posts of mine and I posted a lume shot of my kalmar 1 DLC with stealth dial and handset


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

which of these 2 would you guys choose? I'm stuck....leaning toward the sterile inlay as the dial would pop more.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> which of these 2 would you guys choose? I'm stuck....leaning toward the sterile inlay as the dial would pop more.
> 
> View attachment 1495860
> 
> ...


just get them both and flip the one that doesn't sing to ya.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> just get them both and flip the one that doesn't sing to ya.


my problem is I dont flip....I'm a hoarder o|

and this would be the third one ordered <doh!>


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> my problem is I dont flip....I'm a hoarder o|
> 
> and this would be the third one ordered <doh!>


Ok, honestly I like the Second choice but that's just me.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Danny T said:


> which of these 2 would you guys choose? I'm stuck....leaning toward the sterile inlay as the dial would pop more.


I like the sterile insert better than steal with white numbers, but I think it matches better with the #2 bezel.

I think teeth in #1 bezel kinda distract my eyes from the dial so the dial pops better with the #2 bezel to my eyes.

If it's #1 bezel, then I would go with black ceramic insert.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

This is just a personal preference, but to me the sterile inlay looks like it is missing something. If it was a smooth edged bezel with no pip like on the Mokume Gane currently “coming soon” on the H2O sight, I would definitely say yes, but I gotta vote for the numbered bezel. I would also weigh it against my current collection. If a sterile bezel is something missing, I would also go for it. Again, JMO.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Gorgeous combo, esp. the sterile dial. I agree with your inclination, too, that the dial 'pops' more... 

I also agree with 'Sarasate', that it looks even better with Bezel 2; less teeth = even MORE POP!

Haven't ordered my #2 yet, but if I keep reading forum updates with these amazing combinations, then it won't be long before I do...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

thx guys, yeah I did weigh it against the collection and def LOTS of numbered bezels and no sterile ones which is why I am leaning towards that choice. Now I agree on going bezel 2 but the other 2 kalmars I ordered are are bezel 2 as well and again chose 1 to change it up. MAN this is tough!! LOL


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I really hope the pre-order special lasts awhile.... So I can sneak in last second and order one like I did with the Helberg CH6.

The funds I was devoting to one of these I ended up spending on a red dialed diver. Really wish Clemens had a red or yellow dial option. But as he said, 300 minimum and those colors aren't as popular as say Orange.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Err... Yellow dial is there. Only no red


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

toolkit21 said:


> Err... Yellow dial is there. Only no red


So there is! That may be what makes me pull the trigger at the last second. Although those mother of pearl dials look nice too.... But I am not the biggest fan of watches/colors/styles that are a dime a dozen. Such as black dialed divers that all look like Submariners...


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> thx guys, yeah I did weigh it against the collection and def LOTS of numbered bezels and no sterile ones which is why I am leaning towards that choice. Now I agree on going bezel 2 but the other 2 kalmars I ordered are are bezel 2 as well and again chose 1 to change it up. MAN this is tough!! LOL


Will u consider #3 machine bezel ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Shishou said:


> So there is! That may be what makes me pull the trigger at the last second. Although those mother of pearl dials look nice too.... But I am not the biggest fan of watches/colors/styles that are a dime a dozen. Such as black dialed divers that all look like Submariners...


Said it right. For originality and as an uncommon material, mother of pearl does look unique in an industrial setting like the Kalmar 2. White MOP would be my choice.... Yellow looks yummy too...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

toolkit21 said:


> Said it right. For originality and as an uncommon material, mother of pearl does look unique in an industrial setting like the Kalmar 2. White MOP would be my choice.... Yellow looks yummy too...


When I have a break today I will make a shot of the White MOP inside my H2O KALMAR MOKUME GANE prototype.  Very difficult to catch dial. Tried just a minute ago with no sunlight and bad weather in Germany. From any angle the MOP is reflecting the light in a different way and I hope to catch this in my studio.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Excellent feedback Clemens. Looking forward to the MOP.

White ceramic bezel available for a quick photo opportunity as well? Then I'm sure which combo that's on my order list.


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Yes it is. look back a few posts of mine and I posted a lume shot of my kalmar 1 DLC with stealth dial and handset


thanks for the hint danny. so i try to sambel the lumshots of my configuration which was this one:









if i look at this configuration, the dial looks like this:









the brecel looks like this:









and the hands look like this:









I think i have to bann the watch from my bedroom otherwise i can not fall a sleep because this whatch is to shiny ;-)
would be great to sambel the pics together - but I do not have photo shop.

cheers


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Holga said:


> thanks for the hint danny. so i try to sambel the lumshots of my configuration which was this one:
> 
> View attachment 1496434
> 
> ...


This is a very interesting configuration.

Since both the hands AND the dial are illuminated, I suppose that, theoretically, only the hands edges would be easily visible in the dark of night...?

Would love to see a lume shot of the *white dial* with *various hand choices* to see how visible they are at night...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a fast shot of the white KALMAR Mother-of-Perl dial. The pictures are not showing the change of the light reflections of the MOP dial resulting from different light angles as all shots were made with the same studio lightning. Every dial will look of course different as this is NATURAL mother-of-perl.  The nature doesn´t make anything exactly twice.

The watch used for the shots is my personal H2O KALMAR MOKUME GANE with turining bezel and a prototype watch which didn´t make it into production. The material is soooo cool and has been handmade from SS and copper.  I have currently a test prodtion running from the H2O KALMAR FIXED bezel, but I have chosen another material composition to make it even better: SS + Bronze! 


























Have a great Sunday!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Here is a fast shot of the white KALMAR Mother-of-Perl dial. The pictures are not showing the change of the light reflections of the MOP dial resulting from different light angles as all shots were made with the same studio lightning. Every dial will look of course different as this is NATURAL mother-of-perl.  The nature doesn´t make anything exactly twice....


Great, thanks a lot! You're worse than a drug dealer! Couldn't resist, just ordered another one!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Great, thanks a lot! You're worse than a drug dealer! Couldn't resist, just ordered another one!


No SH*T !!!

That MoP is sick Clemens! And that mokume gane......dam you!! I am def gonna grab one when you make it available to us addicts lol

Clemens is my pusher !!! I need another hit!


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

dougiedude said:


> This is a very interesting configuration.
> 
> Since both the hands AND the dial are illuminated, I suppose that, theoretically, only the hands edges would be easily visible in the dark of night...?
> 
> Would love to see a lume shot of the *white dial* with *various hand choices* to see how visible they are at night...


... I assume that the hands and the dial have different color it should be easy to define the hands position. I assume the dial lumes in a blue and the hands in a kind of green.

... i look forward to post a nightshot.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Now that is some Orient!


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


>


Clemens the MOP looks exactly like I assumed it'll look. The changing character is out of this world!

Although am still waiting on a picture for your WHITE ceramic bezel inlay.

Quick question, date dial on your prototype is white and on configurator is black. Would it be possible to request a white date dial for MOP? Otherwise it'll look like an out of place pimple on the beautiful watch.


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Could we please see lume-shots of the bezels/inlays? In particular, the V-bezel.

Also, some picts of the MOP dials would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Please let me add short explanation to the visual configurator: We have in total 17 dials. You have scroll down by using the mouse wheel or the bar to the left side. This may not be visible when using a mobile device or with the Microsoft Internet Explorer 6-8. When using Chrome or Firefox on a desktop PC everything should work flawlessly.
> 
> View attachment 1488136
> 
> ...


hallo ich komme nicht an die konfigurationsseite die will sich einfach nicht öffnen?!
versand nach israel ist auch möglich?
i like the watch and the style that you offer to choose what we want


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As soon as we have the prototypes I will add of course images of the real things. 

Please try to open the page on your normal PC and not on mobile device. On the pC everything will be displayed correctly. The MS Internet Explorer 6-9 ist not supported. When using Firefox, Safari or Chrome it should work perfectly.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Today we added the PICTURE DOWNLOAD BUTTON to our H2O KALMAR 2 product configurator.

*By clicking the button a new page opens and you see the 4 images.

*Single image:*
The single images could be saved one by one with a right click on the image as PNG file or by clicking on the link "Click to Download" below the image.

*4 Image Download:*
On the bottom of the page you will find a link to download *all 4 images in ONE ZIP compressed file*: "Download as *.ZIP"

*Share your configuration with us! *
I hope to see many of your configurations in this thread. I´m sure there are many combinations we haven´t seen so far or thought about.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered this one, and still working on #2... and thats it.. only 2...


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I think this is gonna be #2


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Using Firefox on my PC, I'm unable to get my configuration's image to download with the correct bezel (V). All else is correct. 

Perhaps a glitch with the V-bezel image?


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> Using Firefox on my PC, I'm unable to get my configuration's image to download with the correct bezel (V). All else is correct.
> 
> Perhaps a glitch with the V-bezel image?


Had to do it a few times but the V Bezel does drop in to the configuration - now I don't know weather to change my stealth to the black MOP what do you guys think ?


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

After much difficult deliberation on an endless choice configuration, I've decided to put an order for
- white ceramic bezel for outline 
- awesome Mother-of-Pearl dial
- complemeted with orange/black handset for a tinge of colour in an otherwise industrial setting.


----------



## 5150XF (Jul 24, 2009)

Going with the hip grey/grey/chrome combo!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

A few last minute changes, and these are the 2 I ordered. #10 and #11.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^2 great combos Ron! Well done. I need some help guys...Which of the orange dial configs would you choose below, and which of the 2 blue dials would you choose?

I'm wanting to go sterile bezel, only because I want to change it up from the other orders already placed.








































I like this blue option. The Orange hand adds some pop and also the watch would work well with an Orange Isofrane.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> ^2 great combos Ron! Well done. I need some help guys...Which of the orange dial configs would you choose below, and which of the 2 blue dials would you choose?
> 
> I'm wanting to go sterile bezel, only because I want to change it up from the other orders already placed.
> View attachment 1504766
> ...


I agree the Orange hand blue dial configuration looks killer and really pops.
I like the 2nd on the Orange Config.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Danny T said:


> ^2 great combos Ron! Well done. I need some help guys...Which of the orange dial configs would you choose below, and which of the 2 blue dials would you choose?
> 
> I'm wanting to go sterile bezel, only because I want to change it up from the other orders already placed.


This and this.



Danny T said:


> .
> View attachment 1504766





Danny T;
[ATTACH=CONFIG 1504766[/ATTACH said:


> View attachment 1504773


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Dan, can't figure out how to copy the pictures, but I like the blue dial with matte finish white handset... As for the orange, how about the matte finish with the V notch bezel??


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pitguy said:


> A few last minute changes, and these are the 2 I ordered. #10 and #11.


This is exactly my dilemma! I'm leaning towards the black MOP combo, with the idea that I may add a silver/white CH7 in the not-too-distant future :think:...


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't see an option for polished case and bracelet, will this be available to purchase?


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

This thread was rolling for a while and just hit a wall. I know it'll pick back up, just like the orca thread, but I'll try to get it going again...
Clemens, I know a bunch of us have pre-ordered as we already know the quality of that which you purvey, but as actual pictures of some models become available I wonder if we will be able to modify our preferences? I pre-ordered the black mother of pearl dial with steel bezel, and I'm sure I'll love it. However, the steel bezel isn't quite realistic in the picture...








Which makes me wonder if I should switch to black bezel.
I know that the watch itself will be a winner, I've just never seen that combo in real life pics...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You could change the configuration until a quite stage as normal with my pre-orders. The H2O KALMAR 2 will be assembled in Germany from my two watchmaker and therefore we have A LOT of time left for changes and the deadline is just 1 month before delivery. So a lot of time is left for a change!

*One thing is important: We will allow only ONE change request per order! *

This is required to keep the workload low as I have had customers who changed their CH6 configuration 5-6 times! This could not be handled anymore, leads to errors and I recommend to wait with your one, final change until we have at least the prototypes in our hands.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Humanloop, you can't go wrong with either.. The SS inlay looks great, it kind of looks darker than the case..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Humanloop said:


> This thread was rolling for a while and just hit a wall. I know it'll pick back up, just like the orca thread, but I'll try to get it going again...
> Clemens, I know a bunch of us have pre-ordered as we already know the quality of that which you purvey, but as actual pictures of some models become available I wonder if we will be able to modify our preferences? I pre-ordered the black mother of pearl dial with steel bezel, and I'm sure I'll love it. However, the steel bezel isn't quite realistic in the picture...
> 
> Which makes me wonder if I should switch to black bezel.
> ...


I like your choice. The SS bezel will allow the dial to stand out more and give a toolish look IMO. The black ceramic bezel will frame it and add a little more formal flare to it.

I'd keep it as is.


----------



## KneeDragr (Aug 20, 2013)

Is the pre-order still going? Links are dead.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Should work with the link on the main page: H2O KALMAR 2 / VORBESTELLUNG

At least on my PC two minutes ago.


----------



## KneeDragr (Aug 20, 2013)

Thx, I cant decide on pulling the trigger, worried its lugs are too big for my 7" wrist. Incredible deal for a really cool looking customized dive watch with that depth rating.


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Clemens, 
I sent you an E-mail and need some help. 
THANKS


----------



## chris hamilton (Aug 17, 2012)

OK guys I'm down to two, may need some help. I like the simplicity of this chose








But then even though it probably won't be going diving very much, does it need a dive bezel like this design.







please help, just about ready to pull the trigger and can't wait any longer.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

How about the white ceramic inlay??



chris hamilton said:


> OK guys I'm down to two, may need some help. I like the simplicity of this chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd go with the dive bezel. The tic marks pull the white from the dial out more. Gives it a more cohesive look. 
Plus, I had a watch with a smooth bezel...got boring to look at after a while. Didn't draw the eye. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

What handset are you getting with your MOP dials?? Having trouble between these 2 with the black, but got the white figured out, I think.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> What handset are you getting with your MOP dials?? Having trouble between these 2 with the black, but got the white figured out, I think.


For the white mop I suggest the matte silver hands with or without orange hand (both will work) and for the black mop the black handset is nice as it pulls from the black bezel. Hard choice on the black/orange black/black though. If you go all silver on the white mop then do the orange minute on the black mop


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep, the matte looks good too..... Too many options.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ oh yeah that's the combo Ron


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

That first shot of the white dial is suppose to be chrome out lined with orange minute hand but it doesnt look that way in the picture.. 
I'm kinda liking the way it looks with out the orange..


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

The solid black hands look nice on the white MOP as well IMHO


----------



## KneeDragr (Aug 20, 2013)

So many amazing looking combinations, really tough choosing one.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Clemens was w:think:ndering if there is a way for those of us that did a initial pre-order payment to perhaps spread out the payments before 1/4 four comes around so that we could avoid having to incur that one larger payment at the end? I see no way on the H2O site where this is a possible option to do so. If not no big deal and I will plan accordingly for 1/4 four! But....;-)....it sure would be a nice option :-!!


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Could not resist this combo after days of debating. It came down to this or the Black MOP... Now the wait begins. Do these actually ship in September or are they assembled then and a wait on top of that???

Thanks

Don

My configuration Blue Dial with Chrome Hands.........


----------



## chris hamilton (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi guys, looking to eventually sort out one of these lovely creations but have concerns about the design I've gone for. Gone for the stealth model below, just wondering about readability during the day, bright conditions etc. Anyone have other models with similar dial, any help appreciated.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here you go. Stealth dial and hands


----------



## chris hamilton (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Danny, it's nice to real photos instead of computer pics on h20 site, think I've made the right choice.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

I've just ordered this one. Hurry to wear it...


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right time to ask, but would there be some sort of "almost finished" case or full watch we could see? No issues with the timeline, just want to keep the spirits high with a little look-see

Great job Clemens...


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

chris hamilton said:


> Hi guys, looking to eventually sort out one of these lovely creations but have concerns about the design I've gone for. Gone for the stealth model below, just wondering about readability during the day, bright conditions etc. Anyone have other models with similar dial, any help appreciated.


The exact combo that have ordered - good choice !!


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Clemens. Please check your emails. Order 021922. Thanks.


----------



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

i am looking at these - same bezel and inlay on all of them, just can't quite decide on face and hands. i have never seen an H2O in person, so if anyone has and can comment on the below images please do so (sometimes the colors in pictures and real life are not entirely in sync - in the pictures on the H2O site the silver/chrome hands look much darker from the sides, not sure if this is accurate or not). Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The orig H20 kalmar hands are a matte silver and bigger the Orca hands are chrome and a tad smaller. I recommend the Orig H20 kalmar hands

Orig kalmar hands

(matte silver)










silver/orange










Orca hands

all chrome










chrome/orange










black/orange


----------



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you Danny T!

In looking at your pictures, I like the matt ones a lot more now then I did. They don't look quite as dark in real life (when compared to the website photos).

Thank is an impressive H2O collection, I really like the first one, very unique.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

watchobs said:


> Clemens was w:think:ndering if there is a way for those of us that did a initial pre-order payment to perhaps spread out the payments before 1/4 four comes around so that we could avoid having to incur that one larger payment at the end? I see no way on the H2O site where this is a possible option to do so. If not no big deal and I will plan accordingly for 1/4 four! But....;-)....it sure would be a nice option :-!!


Hoping someone knows how to get in touch with Clemens? Tried going through his e-site and the e-link at the bottom of the page that is referenced in order to get in touch with them keeps on kicking back to the original e-page :-s! :think: Sure would like to have the above question answered ;-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but I'm out of office until 11.09.2014 without email access.

The payment process couldn't be changed. Issuing invoices and controlling payments is a very time consuming process and I have to reduce such tasks wherever I could to have more time for more important things. Sorry for that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay does anyone have any hints on how to configure a watch using a ipad? It maybe one of the most frustrating tasks I have tried lately. Every time I try to change the configuration it asks if I want to save the image grrrrrrrrr.

Never mind I see it's not designed for mobile devices.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, that's true. The configurator is not yet optimized for mobile devices. Better try it on your desktop pc.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

watchobs said:


> Couldn't resist this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

does anyone know (I suppose Clemens does) if:

1) the orange & chrome hands - will the orange be the same omega 3 enriched egg yoke orange color that is found on the orca? or will it be slightly brighter as the pictures on the website suggest?

2) the silver matt hands, they look like dark grey on the website, are they this dark in real life?

3) the stainless steel insert, it is quite dark in the pictures on the website. is this accurate or will have a more "normal" SS color like the orca?

Thank you.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

bracque said:


> does anyone know (I suppose Clemens does) if:
> 
> 1) the orange & chrome hands - will the orange be the same omega 3 enriched egg yoke orange color that is found on the orca? or will it be slightly brighter as the pictures on the website suggest?
> 
> ...


Look a few posts above. I posted the handsets and the actual colours they are. The handsets are exactly as used on the OG Kalmar (matte) and the Orca (chrome and orange)

The SS bezel insert will be the same colour as the watch.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Sorry, but I'm out of office until 11.09.2014 without email access.
> 
> The payment process couldn't be changed. Issuing invoices and controlling payments is a very time consuming process and I have to reduce such tasks wherever I could to have more time for more important things. Sorry for that.


Thanks for the answer Clemens! Would have been nice to spread out payments, but I'd much rather you continue applying your multi-tasking efforts into those wondrous designs and production than having to worry about when and if someone has made an installment on a multi-payment plan! As stated previously I will plan my finances accordingly!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

When does the preorder end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't wait for Clemens to return from his vacation.
I wanna see the ceramic bezels and the CH7 & CH8 - getting confused by the numbers but I think it's those two


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

I would be curious too. Has the pre-order ended yet?



[email protected] said:


> When does the preorder end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

No response from my emails yet....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Another email sent via the website yesterday and still no response... I'm starting to loose faith.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, that's true. The configurator is not yet optimized for mobile devices. Better try it on your desktop pc.


Hey Clemens, I sent an email 3 days ago regarding my preorder. Please have a look at your earliest convenience.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Just got a response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Despite my best efforts I couldn't get the website to accept my phone number so I could place my order. Might be a iPad issue. Anyone else had this problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Normally it should work when you don´t insert any spaces or signs. Only numbers should be accepted. Shop system isn´t very flexible in this.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Clemens, do you have any updates on the Ceramic bezels?
I would really like to see how they are turning out


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will receive the Kalmar prototypes end of September/beginning October with all parts. In the meantime the CH7 will be launched next week, which is also offered with white ceramic inlay and SS inlay. So the CH7 will give you you a good impression.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the upate, looking forward to it next week!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Clemens I just placed my order for 2 kalmar watches. And I think tax was added and I'm in the us. Order # 22000. Can you check?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your order. Replied by email.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally!!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

So, after playing with configurator over a few weeks, I do not know what configuration it will be... :-d

I think I went with the 01 Dial. Love the coarse dial surface of that one.

> V-style bezel
> matte silver hands
> bracelet


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey Clemens, I'm still waiting to hear from you,... order 21843


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

Just ordered, I had a few options I kept going back and forth on but settled on...
- V Style bezel
- Dial 13 Black with chromed marker
- Chrome Hands
- Bracelet
The V-style bezel really put this watch over the top for me.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Hello to all*

Gentleman Clemens, I have effected both payments with Paypal. But the configurator says to me that I lack the second payment. It can confirm it to me. Thank you very much.

*#:*ORDER-SHOP-00021662


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

XTR: The online shop customer front end is not prepared to show the second payment for the KALMAR 2 in your account. That´s why the order shows the balance as still open. I will ask my programmer if this could be changed with additional programming. Just to confirm: Your order 21662 is fully paid!


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Hello to all*



H2O Watch said:


> XTR: The online shop customer front end is not prepared to show the second payment for the KALMAR 2 in your account. That´s why the order shows the balance as still open. I will ask my programmer if this could be changed with additional programming. Just to confirm: Your order 21662 is fully paid!


Thank you very much gentleman Clemens. Very grateful.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Hello to all*



H2O Watch said:


> XTR: The online shop customer front end is not prepared to show the second payment for the KALMAR 2 in your account. That´s why the order shows the balance as still open. I will ask my programmer if this could be changed with additional programming. Just to confirm: Your order 21662 is fully paid!


I had asked you this same question in multiple e-mails, going back to August (!), and I have yet to hear back from you... Order #21843

I guess I have my answer, now though,...


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Question for the gentleman Clemens*

When there has to spend the periodic review of my watch Kalmar 2, where I have to send it.

Thank you very much.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Question for the gentleman Clemens*

Hi Clemens! I've attempted to update/change my order (#66 or order # 00021551) 2-3 weeks back on your home site and I can't for the life of me figure out how to do it without completely cancelling my original order. Which I do not want to do! I've attempted to e-mail you in and around the same time and have not heard back from you yet! No big deal (I know you're a pretty busy one man show ;-)) but I just want to make sure that I can have you adjust my order before you go into full blown production! Here is what my original order looks like(ceramic black bezel) followed by the bezel design change (stainless steel cutout bezel) that I want on my order!

The above is what my present order is configured for. And below is what I'm hoping can be applied to my order:

Once again if there is a way to change this reconfiguration of my order on your site without cancelling my original order than please let me know, because I can't figure it out :think:! For me a better option would be to get both the ceramic and stainless steel bezels with my order so I could change them out and have 2 great looks :-!! Would be more than happy to pay for this optimal upgrade, just let me know what I would have to do to add on to the price factor for my order? Will be looking forward to your response! Thanks Clemens!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Question for the gentleman Clemens*

I have changed your configuration inside my Excel sheet to the V-bezel. A change of the order in the shop system would only be possible if the order will be canceled, credit note issued, new order created ... That would be a long story.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

I want this , I want ch8 and also ch7 in white ceramic this is not good


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Question for the gentleman Clemens*



H2O Watch said:


> I have changed your configuration inside my Excel sheet to the V-bezel. A change of the order in the shop system would only be possible if the order will be canceled, credit note issued, new order created ... That would be a long story.




Clemens, I'm sure glad you were able to accommodate the short story version ;-)! I will say that I was torn between making the change, because both bezels look great! The V-bezel has that angular/harder industrial look and the ceramic appears to have that dressier more versatile look! I :think: I'm more of a aggressive/angular look kinda guy 















My wrist 







thanks you for the re-configuration Clemens:-! and I can't wait to 







this piece in/on the flesh :-d!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Question for the gentleman Clemens*

Hi Clemens,

I sent you an email about changing the handset on my order :ORDER-SHOP-00022311
Will you please change from the black and orange to the chrome and orange for me....I think with the Blue dial the Chrome and Orange will look better than the black and orange..

Thanks so much!!

Barry


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

When will there be actual sample watches to see?


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

I realized that the white full lumed dial is notoffered in the configurator any more. does someone have an idea regarding the reason?

perhaps it is sold out ...????


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Hello to all*

After a few attempts I've finally put my order in on the Kalmar 2. So many choices!!!!!! It would be easy to have five different versions. Looking forward to having this beauty. Thanks Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

The H2O KALMAR 2 will be shipped end of December. I have just received the prototype and will post pictures asap. In my personal opinion the KALMAR 2 is a great step forward from the first KALMAR especially in terms of dimension. I was positively surprised how nicely the KALMAR 2 now fits to my 7" wrist.

The full lumed dial is no longer available as it´s already sold out now!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

Sweet! 2 months to go 

Merry Christmas to me !

Sent you an email Clemens.


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Hello to all*

Clemens, I made the second and final payment of order # 22132, but didn't receive confirmation email and website doesn't show payment. It show payment still remaining.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Hello to all*



H2O Watch said:


> The full lumed dial is no longer available as it´s already sold out now!


Clemens, do you mean the ZB01 dial ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*



exc-hulk said:


> Clemens, do you mean the ZB01 dial ?


NO it's the white full lume dial that is sold out. ZB01 is the black full lume dial.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Hello to all*

I thought the ZB01 is fully lumed.

I consider to order the ZB01...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

OK folks, in a dilemma here.

Which Orange dial

flourescent orange or Regular Orange.

All I could find online is a real life pic of the flourescent orange and I love it. BUT would the reg orange dial be better?? hmmmmm decisions!!! I do like the POP of the flouro orange.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

Hey Dan, I'm liking the deep orange #11.. Has a bit more pop.. Maybe with the matte/ white hand set..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*



akatim said:


> Clemens, I made the second and final payment of order # 22132, but didn't receive confirmation email and website doesn't show payment. It show payment still remaining.


I´m currently for a few days on business trip in Germany and Switzerland. The payments must be included manually added into the shop, so this will be done end of next week. 

I have just returned this Friday night from the first half of my business trips. I have visited 4 tanneries in Germany to find a perfect leather source for my strap production. One family owned tannery with just 9 emplyees made a great impression on me and their leather is excellent. I couldn´t resist and bought more than 30 square meter of black and light brown leather. In the future this tannery will produce exclusively for H2O *WATER-RESISTANT calf leather skins*!!!! WOW, that´s perfect for our dive watches and quite unique in the watch market.

Beginning of the next week I will have a business trip to Biel in Switzerland to meet with some supplier. I have searched for about 4 years for a special GMT movement, the *ETA 2893-2*, but it was impossible to source. We will sign a cooperation contract with a SWISS company and get the first delivery of 300x highly decorated *ETA 2892-3 GMT* in two weeks. This cooperation will secure ETA movement supply for the next years.

Emails etc. will be answered after my return in the next week. Sorry for that!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Hello to all*

Danny, If I didn't have the Orange dial in my Tempest Viking, I'd be all over the #11 Orange dial... Looks Awesome, but then again they all do!!

Let me know which one, and how many Kalmar 2's that will make for you!!!


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Clemens, just to confirm a question I have from before.

Is the dial date in white, or black?

Configurator shows black. But an earlier post mentioned it's white.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The orange/yellow and white dials will have a white date window with horizontal aligned numbers. The black dials will have a black date. The grey dials will have a grey date. So the date will match the dial color. There are no individual changes for the date wheel possible.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wonderful to hear that. Not planning on mismatching the date wheel color.

Although, I am on the fence about choosing a white or black MOP. Any samples on hand yet?


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Hello to all*



H2O Watch said:


> I´m currently for a few days on business trip in Germany and Switzerland. The payments must be included manually added into the shop, so this will be done end of next week.
> 
> Beginning of the next week I will have a business trip to Biel in Switzerland to meet with some supplier. I have searched for about 4 years for a special GMT movement, the *ETA 2893-2*, but it was impossible to source. We will sign a cooperation contract with a SWISS company and get the first delivery of 300x highly decorated *ETA 2892-3 GMT* in two weeks. This cooperation will secure ETA movement supply for the next years.
> 
> Emails etc. will be answered after my return in the next week. Sorry for that!


Clemens,

Quick question for you. I am about to place an order but found this post. Am I reading correctly that you will be sourcing GMT movements? If so, does that mean a GMT version of the Kalmar 2 is pending? If so I will wait to place my order...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

Changing the movement requires usually a new inside case construction / new movement holder / new dial / new handset design as the dimensions or other mvmt requirements are different. So basically we are talking about a new watch construction. The GMT movement for example has a different crown stem height and requires a different inside case construction (you have to integrate 4 hands instead of just three hands below the crystal), which is the most serious problem to use the GMT in a 2824 case. The GMT movement holder is different from the 2824 version, additional GMT hand and the dial would be different in construction. The dial for example requires special deepenings on the backside of the dial and a normal 2824 dial would not fit. So using a GMT movement inside the KALMAR 2 would be difficult and time consuming.

Instead I personally would like to see from H2O a new, not dive but more dressy case design with just 11-12mm height, smaller diameter and shorter length. So something you wear during your business times under your shirt with high quality parts like sapphire inlay and nice brushed and polished areas. The WR should be not 2000M/3000M, but more into the direction 300M. That would be something that suits this movement well in my opinion. Realistically such a watch could see the daylight in 12 months.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hello to all*



H2O Watch said:


> Changing the movement requires usually a new inside case construction / new movement holder / new dial / new handset design as the dimensions or other mvmt requirements are different. So basically we are talking about a new watch construction. The GMT movement for example has a different crown stem height and requires a different inside case construction (you have to integrate 4 hands instead of just three hands below the crystal), which is the most serious problem to use the GMT in a 2824 case. The GMT movement holder is different from the 2824 version, additional GMT hand and the dial would be different in construction. The dial for example requires special deepenings on the backside of the dial and a normal 2824 dial would not fit. So using a GMT movement inside the KALMAR 2 would be difficult and time consuming.
> 
> Instead I personally would like to see from H2O a new, not dive but more dressy case design with just 11-12mm height, smaller diameter and shorter length. So something you wear during your business times under your shirt with high quality parts like sapphire inlay and nice brushed and polished areas. The WR should be not 2000M/3000M, but more into the direction 300M. That would be something that suits this movement well in my opinion. Realistically such a watch could see the daylight in 12 months.


Maybe with a mokume gane dial?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

That´s interesting, I had this idea three years ago when I started with the KALMAR Mokume Gane. It was very difficult to make the MG in a thickness of 0.40mm and the two plates I have manufactured didn´t survive the production. But that would be something different and maybe I will give it some more thoughts again.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

I Can not resist to the new dial. And because the dial is proportionally large with narrow bezel on this new Kalmar 2, I prefer black inlay - so the dial with the bezel make no contrast and I love that.
Usually I prefer steel inlays so far, but that black ceramic looks the best with that new dial IMHO.

The web shop does not work so I did not placed order, but when it will be ready I am in, waiting now for Clemens email reaction.
I will take orca dive with the Kalmar as well.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Hello to all*

the combination you chose above looks fantastic!!

I wanted to configure an Orca, but for some reason on the website while it lets you choose, it does not show you the configuration like you can with the Kalmar or CH6 or CH8...

Clemens is there a way to preview the Orca?

Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

Thank you for the info about the impossibility to place an order! I have corrected the problem and it should work fine again.

I will post in the next week the first images of the prototype watch, which I will assemble with the new dial 18 and the chromed H2O handset.

I´m working since two months on the ORCA product configurator and I hope it will be online at the end of the month. So many parts and also some of them are making difficulties to render them. You can´t imagine how much work must be done to get this configurator up and running. But there is some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I keep saying this, H20 is a world class outfit and continuously raising the bar in the micro world. All by a one man mad scientist !

Cannot wait to see the prototype. That's the same config I got for Kalmar 1 of 2 I pre ordered

Danny


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Which 2 did you order Danny??


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> Which 2 did you order Danny??


1st one I got is blk ceramic bezel, rehaut dial and Chrome hands with bezel #2

The 2nd Kalmar I'm making changes to my orig. order. still undecided and my head is spinning on what route to go !! It's gonna be orange dial with matte hands. Just don't know what bezel to choose!!!


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

White ceramic bezel!!! Well that's what I chose. It's not often to get a white ceramic on a watch


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Danny T said:


> 1st one I got is blk ceramic bezel, rehaut dial and Chrome hands with bezel #2
> 
> The 2nd Kalmar I'm making changes to my orig. order. still undecided and my head is spinning on what route to go !! It's gonna be orange dial with matte hands. Just don't know what bezel to choose!!!


hard to decide which bezel... maybe proto pics will clarify and enlight me LOL

I am sure with my first Kalmar, but not sure with second, maybe will try V bezel


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

LordRobb said:


> Thinking of Going for this Combo. Really like the Bezel and I don't have anything close to this Blue Dial in my Collection
> 
> View attachment 1487775


I already ordered one "basic" black kalmar, but thinking about this too... I have two orca dive ordered too, I have too much love for this case design...


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Ordered mine this way


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

It won't be long now..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

On OceanicTime some of you already might have seen this! 

- Delivery planned for End December
- Pre-Order closes soon! BTW, in future our pre-orders will run about 2 months only.


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

Watch looks awesome.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sick. Just sick !!

The first bezel is SMOKIN. Clemens scores again !


----------



## MoJoe101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Really looks cool ;D lookin fwd to get mine! The ceramic inlay looks different from what we could choose, is that the final look or a complete different one?


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I thought it looked good in the renderings, I might have to get another one!!!!!!


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a pic of a Kalmar 2, are there any yet?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens -- Those prototypes look gorgeous. |> |>


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your comments.

This shows a 15sec prototype ceramic inlay. In pre-order the 60 sec ceramic inlay is available and I will post those images in the next days in the studio and on the wrist.


----------



## MoJoe101 (Nov 19, 2014)

ok cool , thanks for the quick reply ;D 
can't wait!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that's look'in really slick. 
Very nicely done Clemens.
It's hit the top spot on my Christmas list!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Clemens, that looks fantastic, what a beauty! Well done - as always! Can't wait to get my orange-dialed K2 on my wrist and deep underwater!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Clemens after viewing your prototypes it makes me want to change my order, that watch is the best looking watch of the year!!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

those pics make me want to order one more!

This is what I ordered some time ago:


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

How will this watch conform to 6.75" pretty flat wrist? Have the CH6 and fits just fine. Also ordered the CH8.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is one gorgeous watch!!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Stunning pieces. Wish I had the wrists to pull these off.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

wpparis said:


> How will this watch conform to 6.75" pretty flat wrist? Have the CH6 and fits just fine. Also ordered the CH8.


I have same wrist size and not afraid at all. It is well known fact that this design (like orca dive or old kalmar) wear smaller and fit smaller wrists because lugs design and curve.

CH6 has shorter case and L2L but it looks much larger IMHO.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I also have a similar wrist size and the H2O KALMAR 2 wears most comfortable of all my H2O/HELBERG watches. The reason is that the lugs are very low and the inlay is taking over the curve from the crystal, which makes the watch not that tall on the outside areas. This makes the watch a perfect match when you have to wear business shirts. It slips easily under. The CH6 wears thicker and bigger. I will post maybe over the weekend some wristshots on leather and bracelet.


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

clements,
this is really an outstanding watch! very well done! i really look forward to the first photos of the more sportive dials (especially for the white full lumed as i am one of the lucky guys who have ordered early enough to grap one) 

however i am wondering about the helium escape valve we can see on the prototype. this is a great surprise for me because i was not aware that this was planned. *will really all the kalmar 2 have a helium escape valve?*

keep on your great work!


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Ordered Gray Dial with Chrome Hands and V-form bezel on bracelet. Hoping for a dressier look.


----------



## lamouche (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello All, Hello Clemens,

I am great fan of this new model and order the v-form (very original, modern):








Checking the prototype, it looks different than plan (not very fan):-s:










Numbers are engraved instead of painted with superluminova
0-15 minutes are also engraved and not in relief, highlight
The "V" looks rounded in the edge of Bezel

Is this prototype final?

Thanks and regards


----------



## MoJoe101 (Nov 19, 2014)

hours later and I'm still hyped !!! hope the orca comes to me soon to ease the pain


----------



## KneeDragr (Aug 20, 2013)

lamouche said:


> Hello All, Hello Clemens,
> 
> I am great fan of this new model and order the v-form (very original, modern):
> 
> ...


Nice catch.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the V bezel in mine.. I don't mind the 0-15 the way it is if they are filled with SuperLuminova.. and also the 20, 30, 40 ,50 should be filled too.. 

Can't wait to get mine..

Clemens, will you send out a final bill for us to pay the balance? 

Thanks

Barry


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

lamouche said:


> Hello All, Hello Clemens,
> 
> I am great fan of this new model and order the v-form (very original, modern):
> View attachment 2102186
> ...


Nice catch! Personally okay with the recessed number (0-60) markers on bezel, not so much the way 0-15 now appears to also be recessed! I'm assuming it might be more cost efficient from a production standpoint to recess as opposed to raising the 0-15 markers, but it does completely change the look of the bezel! As previously indicated I changed my order based on the new angular looking bezel. Primarily based on that unique look that the raised 0-15 cutout markers present as part of a more angular/industrial look to said bezel. Other wise I probably will have kept the ceramic version of the bezel that I originally ordered. So I will have a vested interest as to whether this rendering on the bezel is final and :think: will be very inquisitive in regards to Clemens answer!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The V-bezel as shown on the images was not final. The following changes will be made against the image:

1. The numbers / markers and triangle will be filled with SL BGW9
2. The V´s will not be filled / the sides or edges of the V are slightly unsharpened, because otherwise they would be too sharp and cut your clothes.  
3. The marker between the 12 and 3 are recessed and also filled with SL BGW9

Today I have made some wristshots, but I´m really bad in taking them by myself. I haven´t discovered yet the mystery behind nice wristshots and hope to improve my skills over the next years.  BTW, my wrist has a size of 7".


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Clemens!! My biggest problem now is whether to order a second Kalmar 2 (right now it's the V Bezel with the blue dial as my first one)= your prototype photos make me want to order Dial 1 with the black ceramic bezel and black and orange hands.... OR one of the newer Orca's as I don't own an Orca.. When do you think you'll have the configurator working for the Orca and when will there be the option of the newer design with the last prototype you showed the case and domed crystal? Is the lug to lug on the Orca longer than the Kalmar 2? 
Thanks again...

Barry

Thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

My graphic designer is working on the H2O ORCA product configurator, but I believe it will realistically take some more weeks. There are a lot of parts to be visualized and the brushed SS is a pain to work with. 
For the introduction of the new ORCA design I´m planning a special with ETA 2892 TOP mvmt, some special straps (MADDOG/ISOFRANE) etc. for a highly competitive price. 20x pieces will be available and everything is on stock already. Just the time is missing at my end to get everything into the shop. BTW, the new H2O ORCA with the inclining inlay was certified in Germany to 4000M/400bar WR. 
The L2L is comparable between the DIVE and KALMAR 2, but the case diameter is 44 for the ORCA and 42.50 for the KALMAR. The bezel diameter is more or less the same.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow... sounds fantastic... How can I get on the list and when will you have the price?

Barry


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> Thanks for the clarification Clemens!! My biggest problem now is whether to order a second Kalmar 2 (right now it's the V Bezel with the blue dial as my first one)= your prototype photos make me want to order Dial 1 with the black ceramic bezel and black and orange hands.... OR one of the newer Orca's as I don't own an Orca.. When do you think you'll have the configurator working for the Orca and when will there be the option of the newer design with the last prototype you showed the case and domed crystal? Is the lug to lug on the Orca longer than the Kalmar 2?
> Thanks again...
> 
> Barry
> ...


I ordered new Orca dive with new inclining inlay (60s black sapphire and square bezel and dial1 black with all chrome hands) and new 4000m crystal and Clemens said it will be done within 2 weeks, so I will do many pics (just hope someone will be faster, I hate cameras!). It will be my first Orca, and first Kalmar - when I saw new dial it was just must have. Btw I have Orca mono case on the way so will try with new crystal too!
I think Orca dive has more chunky lugs and crown guards and smaller dial than k2.


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

clements,

i like your wristshots. obviously the weather in the north of germany was better than in the south today

however i am wondering about the helium escape valve we can see on the prototype. this is a great surprise for me because i was not aware that this was planned. *will really all the kalmar 2 have a helium escape valve?

*thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am not Clements (and even no Clemens, lol) but can answer instead because I am sure - all will have HEV. If not, I bet my k2 and will give it to you for free 

I have bigger concer - the date is wrong, I hope it will be repaired on final watches - today is 23th and not 5th as on your proto pics!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O KALMAR 2 will have, same as its predecessot H2O KALMAR, a HEV at 09:00 position. 
The H2O ORCA series (e.g. DIVE case) doesn´t have a HEV due to its inner & outer case construction.


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

thank's a lot for your answer. so i look forward to the HEV on mine - or a second K2 without a HEV ;-)

I am not sure which event I would prefer:roll:


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

... overlaped with clements post - thx!

... so i have to stick with one kalmar2 for the moment. as i have a orca already


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)

Really looking forward to receiving mind. It was hard picking a single design,but I'm happy with want I put together...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks killer Clemens. Wow. That's the one I got exactly as pictured on your wrist + bracelet. And with the second being an orange dial and ss bezel. I CANNOT wait for it...Dec can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I hear you Danny..... as that prototype is also calling my name and I really shouldn't be buying a second one.. trying to see what the new Orca will be like...which bezel is in the prototype?


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Clemens, just checking in... when are you closing the pre-order for the Kalmar 2 and when is estimated shipping of orders going to begin..... and also can you show some photos of the new Orca case/crystal/bezel? thanks!!


----------



## PinkSpid3r (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello guys, need some opinion here. 

I have been lurking around this forum for some time sourcing for my 1st automatic watch, saw these h2o watches which really appeals to me. I am thinking between the Kalamr 2 or Orca dress. I prefer the display back and case design of the Orca Dress, whereas my concern with the Kalmar 2 is the lug length. They look pretty long from the rendered pics, as my wrist is pretty small at 6inch, am not too sure if it will not fit nicely. Also the Orca case diameter is bigger than the K2, so it may look out of place too.

Thank You!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

PinkSpid3r said:


> Hello guys, need some opinion here.
> 
> I have been lurking around this forum for some time sourcing for my 1st automatic watch, saw these h2o watches which really appeals to me. I am thinking between the Kalamr 2 or Orca dress. I prefer the display back and case design of the Orca Dress, whereas my concern with the Kalmar 2 is the lug length. They look pretty long from the rendered pics, as my wrist is pretty small at 6inch, am not too sure if it will not fit nicely. Also the Orca case diameter is bigger than the K2, so it may look out of place too.
> 
> Thank You!


The Kalmar 2 will be better for you or the orca dive case. The dress does and will wear bigger than both. I had the dress. Reason being is that the lugs angle down more on the Kalmar v2 and orca dive and the watch hugs the wrist nicely. The dress is a fantastic case but my heart is with the signature dive/Kalmar case design. So don't let the L2L scare you.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

can t wait for this new kalmar!i have loved the first one as the orca but this one looks even better and perfect for my small wrist!


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Gentleman Clemens.*

Is the delivery of the clock going to be before Father Christmas?

Thank you very much.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

I think we should wait a little longer. From FB: "We have the ETA 2824 movement, dials, handsets, straps, buckles, watch box, screws driver, warranty card already in stock and shall receive the cases by the end of December. Assembly will start asap by my two German watch maker and the majority of watches are to be shipped in January."


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



sarasate said:


> I think we should wait a little longer. From FB: "We have the ETA 2824 movement, dials, handsets, straps, buckles, watch box, screws driver, warranty card already in stock and shall receive the cases by the end of December. Assembly will start asap by my two German watch maker and the majority of watches are to be shipped in January."


 They have had a lot of time to make them, it seems to me very unlikely that the clocks deliver in January. The delay is not justified.


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

I would guess that with the complication of having many customization options, that more time and more pre-orders would be required before build. Just a guess. Waiting is tough, but I know it will be worth it.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

I expect that delay, of course, Akatim writes why... It is obvious that they need some time to complete orders after preorder will be closed - few weeks/months between end of preorder and delivery.


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



XTR.. said:


> They have had a lot of time to make them, it seems to me very unlikely that the clocks deliver in January. The delay is not justified.


quite agree 4th quarter 2014, 2 week build time I find quite misleading, to order and pay months in advance and the lack of communication and information leaves me thinking I may have made a mistake?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

There is no reason to think you made a mistake, the wait will be worth it. I have not been disappointed with any of Clemens products.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



benelli said:


> quite agree 4th quarter 2014, 2 week build time I find quite misleading, to order and pay months in advance and the lack of communication and information leaves me thinking I may have made a mistake?


Totally in agreement, my first payment was effected at the beginning of June. They must expire with the order. Not to be so they return the money to me.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

akatim said:


> I would guess that with the complication of having many customization options, that more time and more pre-orders would be required before build. Just a guess. Waiting is tough, but I know it will be worth it.





Deepdive said:


> I expect that delay, of course, Akatim writes why... It is obvious that they need some time to complete orders after preorder will be closed - few weeks/months between end of preorder and delivery.


I my payment did it to beginning of June, if the gentleman Clemens, does not expire with the approved thing, I want that one returns the money.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Gentleman Clemens.*

Gentleman Clemens, if you cannot fulfill the delivery of the order, I want that they return my money to me, do not want to continue with his project. Thank you very much.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I will never understand why impatient people get involved with preorders.


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


> I will never understand why impatient people get involved with preorders.


Maybe because we like the product but have no experience of pre ordering maybe because we are naive and believe what a customer says in his sales pitch, a fiourth quarter means Sept to December and I for one have not been told otherwise?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

benelli said:


> Maybe because we like the product but have no experience of pre ordering maybe because we are naive and believe what a customer says in his sales pitch, a fiourth quarter means Sept to December and I for one have not been told otherwise?


They are always delayed. Your best bet is to put your money down and forget you ordered it.
You will get your watch, and you will be happy when it arrives. Don't worry about it until then.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


> I will never understand why impatient people get involved with preorders.


And I will not also understand a seller who does not fulfill the delivery times.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

XTR.. said:


> And I will not also understand a seller who does not fulfill the delivery times.


There are always delays. They are unavoidable. If you need instant gratification then I suggest you go to a dealer and buy something out of the case, or just wait until the watch is released to order it.
Clemens does his best and usually comes pretty close to his initial release date. Your money is safe with him and you will get a great watch when it is delivered.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> There are always delays. They are unavoidable. If you need instant gratification then I suggest you go to a dealer and buy something out of the case, or just wait until the watch is released to order it.
> Clemens does his best and usually comes pretty close to his initial release date. Your money is safe with him and you will get a great watch when it is delivered.


I second this. This is an amazing quality timepiece done by one guy and a few watchmakers, and for a great price. Patience is a virtue. Relax, sit back and enjoy the suspense, it's worth the wait.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


> There are always delays. They are unavoidable. If you need instant gratification then I suggest you go to a dealer and buy something out of the case, or just wait until the watch is released to order it.
> Clemens does his best and usually comes pretty close to his initial release date. Your money is safe with him and you will get a great watch when it is delivered.


This clock was my gift of navidad. If they cannot deliver me the clock, I want that they return my money to me. The gentleman Clemens, has not expired with his delivery. In addition very little information, the money, if that received it, when I demand it.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



XTR.. said:


> Gentleman Clemens, if you cannot fulfill the delivery of the order, I want that they return my money to me, do not want to continue with his project. Thank you very much.


Gentleman Clemens because it does not answer me? Does not it have anything to say?. I am waiting for him, an answer. Thank you very much.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

Hello XTR, unfortunately the WUS email notifications on this thread didn´t work for me, so that I just got aware of your comments.

The H2O KALMAR 2 was scheduled for the 4th quarter and all parts are already in the company except the cases, which are expected to be delivered between XMAS and NY. Most importantly we will not see a delay due to missing ETA movements, because also those are in stock since weeks. There are several supplier involved into this project and within a pre-order it´s quite difficult to synchronize them. 
Anyway, the KALMAR will be delivered very soon and I know it´s worth the wait.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



H2O Watch said:


> Hello XTR, unfortunately the WUS email notifications on this thread didn´t work for me, so that I just got aware of your comments.
> 
> The H2O KALMAR 2 was scheduled for the 4th quarter and all parts are already in the company except the cases, which are expected to be delivered between XMAS and NY. Most importantly we will not see a delay due to missing ETA movements, because also those are in stock since weeks. There are several supplier involved into this project and within a pre-order it´s quite difficult to synchronize them.
> Anyway, the KALMAR will be delivered very soon and I know it´s worth the wait.


All right, Mr. Clemens. But, if you do not deliver me the clock before December 31, you have to return my money to me .. that's okay??
Thanks You.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Hello to all*



H2O Watch said:


> Instead I personally would like to see from H2O a new, not dive but more dressy case design with just 11-12mm height, smaller diameter and shorter length. So something you wear during your business times under your shirt with high quality parts like sapphire inlay and nice brushed and polished areas. The WR should be not 2000M/3000M, but more into the direction 300M. That would be something that suits this movement well in my opinion. Realistically such a watch could see the daylight in 12 months.


This would make it easier for someone like myself to get involved. I work in an office and I notice that the watches that survive for me are the ones that fit under my sleeve, are light weight (-ish) and can be dressed up or down.

I love watching these threads and I'm very happy for your success but the size of the cases have always held me back. They are beautiful products and I would love to get involved in some pre-orders but I know that it just wouldn't fit me.

If you offer a dress watch like you describe, I think a lot of people come out of the woodwork and order. I hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

If possible, we are assembling First IN - First Out. There are nearly 100 people, who ordered the KALMAR 2, in front you. Shall I let those wait? Customers who ordered their second, third or fourth watch from H2O. Is it that what you are requesting?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Hello to all*

The KALMAR 2 isn´t really small, but 42.50mm is maybe the minimum my existing customers are expecting and will wear. The KALMAR 2 is quite comfortable to wear, because the bezel inlay is taking over the curve from the crystal. At the outside of the bezel the KALMAR 2 has a height of just 11.65mm. When shirt slips over that, it will easily slip over the smooth and curved crystal too.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

Gentleman XTR

If you jump out of the boat I might jump in and take your seat.

I'd love to get any "clock" from h2o



XTR.. said:


> All right, Mr. Clemens. But, if you do not deliver me the clock before December 31, you have to return my money to me .. that's okay??
> Thanks You.


Used my fingers to type this


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



dsvilhena said:


> Gentleman XTR
> 
> If you jump out of the boat I might jump in and take your seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Clemens: I just saw a pretty nice write up on your prototype mokume gane model at oceanic time. http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2014/12/h2o-kalmar-mokume-gane-prototype-cusn8.html

Any chance you could share more details please on the upcoming model in the first quarter of 2015?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As soon as I will have more info to share I will of course add them to this thread and you will see an updated article at OceanicTime. Currently it´s too early to go into detail.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> As soon as I will have more info to share I will of course add them to this thread and you will see an updated article at OceanicTime. Currently it´s too early to go into detail.


Thanks mate. Can't wait!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Soulspawn said:


> Clemens: I just saw a pretty nice write up on your prototype mokume gane model at oceanic time. OceanicTime: H2O Kalmar Mokume Gane PROTOTYPE [CuSn8 + 316L]
> 
> Any chance you could share more details please on the upcoming model in the first quarter of 2015?


You can also check out FB, there's some info there about what Clemens is up to. For example an upcoming pilot type watch.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Hello, Mister Clemens.*

TIC-TAC..TIC-TAC..TIC-TAC..TIC-TAC..TIC-TAC..
:think:


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Hello, Mister Clemens.*



XTR.. said:


> TIC-TAC..TIC-TAC..TIC-TAC..TIC-TAC..TIC-TAC..
> :think:


Didn't you read the terms and conditions before you put your money down ?


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Hello, Mister Clemens.*



pepcr1 said:


> Didn't you read the terms and conditions before you put your money down ?


IF, the clock was submitting in the fourth quarter.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Hello, Mister Clemens.*



XTR.. said:


> IF, the clock was submitting in the fourth quarter.


WHAT?????


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Hello, Mister Clemens.*



pepcr1 said:


> WHAT?????


I'm going to jump to the conclusion that he still wants to see it before Navidad.......otherwise he'd rather sacrifice his place in line for someone else to perhaps get it! In the spirit of giving and all....! Am wondering if its his first foray into the pre-order zone? Because..............


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

At this point I'm kinda tired of reading his comments and childish tic tac threats of cancellation. 
XTR. I think it would be less stressful to you if you just cancel. Someone else will be more than happy to wait and will be thrilled with the watch, and you can go spend your money on something else that will (hopefully) make you happy and less stressed. Everyone wins. Best wishes (I truly do mean that sincerely).


----------



## abubakar (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Hello, Mister Clemens.*

hi Clemen , What will be possible shipment Dates of Kalamar 2 . I have already placed order .


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

Humanloop said:


> At this point I'm kinda tired of reading his comments and childish tic tac threats of cancellation.
> XTR. I think it would be less stressful to you if you just cancel. Someone else will be more than happy to wait and will be thrilled with the watch, and you can go spend your money on something else that will (hopefully) make you happy and less stressed. Everyone wins. Best wishes (I truly do mean that sincerely).


If he cannot stand my infantile comments NOT between in the post, I will be satisfied of that it does it.. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

These are the 2 I wound up with, I'm a sucker for MOP and ceramic..


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

XTR it is not the first delay from clemens in the preorder but you don t need to be worry at all!
Clemens it is a first class person and you don t be disappointed whit this new watch from H20 i have deal whit Clemens MANY time trust me.
i prefer the delivery in 2015 if this help the h20 watchmakers to assembly all the watches whitout stress and delivery perfect watch to all of you that have trusted and sent your precious moneys in this new project
As Clemens said all the parts are in stock and the case are dispo in a few days so i am very relaxed and happy to wait in the 2015 my first new Kalmar 2!
have a nice christmas you, Clemens and all the forum member !


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

I did a request with Clemens on cancelling my order due to some financial issues. And I have had my deposit money with H2O since way back when pre order of CH6 (1 year ago) until pre order of Kalmar2 (early 2014). 

Unfortunately refund is not possible and I'll have to work out how to dispose of a new unit Kalmar2 once it arrives. 

My point to this is we all make hasty decisions (especially watches) and paid for pieces we may or may not like afterwards. And it is the right thing to do and honour the agreement whatever the circumstances. In my case even after 1+ year. 

Delays is to be expected because **** happens. In manufacturing even more so. If its within reasonable means, I can accept. 

So to XTR, I feel you but cannot agree with you...


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Pitguy said:


> These are the 2 I wound up with, I'm a sucker for MOP and ceramic..


Never had an MOP dial before. I ordered the black one similar to yours, but with stainless bezel. I'm excited to see how it looks in person.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

Alessio Scala said:


> XTR it is not the first delay from clemens in the preorder but you don t need to be worry at all!
> Clemens it is a first class person and you don t be disappointed whit this new watch from H20 i have deal whit Clemens MANY time trust me.
> i prefer the delivery in 2015 if this help the h20 watchmakers to assembly all the watches whitout stress and delivery perfect watch to all of you that have trusted and sent your precious moneys in this new project
> As Clemens said all the parts are in stock and the case are dispo in a few days so i am very relaxed and happy to wait in the 2015 my first new Kalmar 2!
> have a nice christmas you, Clemens and all the forum member !


Okey, thank you very much for his comment.
They have been almost one year old for the assembly of the clock.

I liked the clock for Christmas. I am disappointed by Mister Clemens.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

toolkit21 said:


> I did a request with Clemens on cancelling my order due to some financial issues. And I have had my deposit money with H2O since way back when pre order of CH6 (1 year ago) until pre order of Kalmar2 (early 2014).
> 
> Unfortunately refund is not possible and I'll have to work out how to dispose of a new unit Kalmar2 once it arrives.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for his comment. The only thing that I want is that if it is not possible to expire with the delivery time, then that return my money to me.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*It has the response to his question..*



abubakar said:


> hi Clemen , What will be possible shipment Dates of Kalamar 2 . I have already placed order .


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

XTR.. said:


> Thank you very much for his comment. The only thing that I want is that if it is not possible to expire with the delivery time, then that return my money to me.
> Merry Christmas.


Dude...we get it. You expected your "clock" by Christmas. As many people have mentioned, delays happen. This is especially true when one relies on outside sources for things like the movement. I agree with everyone here that has stated that a piece from Clemens with worth the wait. I owned an Orca in the past (it got stolen) and it's build quality was amazing.

Also, if you read the fine print on the H2O website the delivery time is stated as "expected", which I would personally construe as an estimate. No where does it promise that you will have anything by a certain date.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

johneh said:


> Dude...we get it. You expected your "clock" by Christmas. As many people have mentioned, delays happen. This is especially true when one relies on outside sources for things like the movement. I agree with everyone here that has stated that a piece from Clemens with worth the wait. I owned an Orca in the past (it got stolen) and it's build quality was amazing.
> 
> Also, if you read the fine print on the H2O website the delivery time is stated as "expected", which I would personally construe as an estimate. No where does it promise that you will have anything by a certain date.


 Thank you very much for your comment. I do not have anything in opposition to Mister Clemens (I do not know it in person), but if in his little information, your you have paid and it has to give you information, thing that it has not done.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

XTR.. said:


> Thank you very much for his comment. The only thing that I want is that if it is not possible to expire with the delivery time, then that return my money to me.
> Merry Christmas.


You are sounding like that little gnat that buzzes around...around....around................


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> You are sounding like that little gnat that buzzes around...around....around................


And to you who matters for you.?? Your you are a conformist, I NOT..


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

XTR.. said:


> And to you who matters for you.?? Your you are a conformist, I NOT..


What h#l are you talking about, you have been crying for days about wanting your money back, so send Clemens an email that way we don't have to read about how you want your money back if you don't get what you want. I like alot of other people would rather talk about watches than to have to listen to your child like rants


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

XTR,

We understand that you want your watch before xmas. That won't happen. Nor a refund should be given since we all agreed to the terms and conditions of purchase once our orders were placed. Terms and Conditions are clear and I suggest that if this watch was intended as a gift that you should have purchased one in stock already. You're only option (unless Clemens makes an exception and refunds you) is to flip/sell the watch when you receive it (which will not be a problem...especially after I post pics of mine :-!).

Another option is to offer up your spot to someone here on the forums which I believe someone already offered you?

I say hang in there and keep it. Why is it so important that you get it for Xmas? Just curious since you kaiboshed the thread

If you don't know what 'kaibosh' means:

Urban Dictionary: Kaibosh


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> XTR,
> 
> We understand that you want your watch before xmas. That won't happen. Nor a refund should be given since we all agreed to the terms and conditions of purchase once our orders were placed. Terms and Conditions are clear and I suggest that if this watch was intended as a gift that you should have purchased one in stock already. You're only option (unless Clemens makes an exception and refunds you) is to flip/sell the watch when you receive it (which will not be a problem...especially after I post pics of mine :-!).
> 
> ...


Hey Danny T, thanks could not of said it any better


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

Danny T said:


> XTR,
> 
> We understand that you want your watch before xmas. That won't happen. Nor a refund should be given since we all agreed to the terms and conditions of purchase once our orders were placed. Terms and Conditions are clear and I suggest that if this watch was intended as a gift that you should have purchased one in stock already. You're only option (unless Clemens makes an exception and refunds you) is to flip/sell the watch when you receive it (which will not be a problem...especially after I post pics of mine :-!).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for his respectful comment... The clock was my gift of Christmas... I thought that with so many months anticipation like that serious. Now your still you can buy the clock, when I have paid it in May. Since they have not closed the pre-order, of there the delay.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

There is no way to stop this infantile behavior ?
All this has nothing to do with the thread title !


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> What h#l are you talking about, you have been crying for days about wanting your money back, so send Clemens an email that way we don't have to read about how you want your money back if you don't get what you want. I like alot of other people would rather talk about watches than to have to listen to your child like rants


If you are a so intelligent contribution a little interesting mas to the post. Mister conformist.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

Trosc said:


> There is no way to stop this infantile behavior ?
> All this has nothing to do with the thread title !


Say us of you want to speak. It contributes something interesting to the post.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Hey Danny T, thanks could not of said it any better


Stop sucking up to the boss!

Sorry, they are things of the translator Google


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

XTR, I know how are you feeling, I want mine too. In the past I was waiting for few preorder watches very long (3-18 months longer). With this Kalmar 2 we will wait just 1-5 weeks more, and that is acceptable. Mr. Clemens is one of the best watch maker within micro brands, dont worry! 

I am sorry for your pain, I know how hard it is to wait for ordered watch...


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

...sigh.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

Deepdive said:


> XTR, I know how are you feeling, I want mine too. In the past I was waiting for few preorder watches very long (3-18 months longer). With this Kalmar 2 we will wait just 1-5 weeks more, and that is acceptable. Mr. Clemens is one of the best watch maker within micro brands, dont worry!
> 
> I am sorry for your pain, I know how hard it is to wait for ordered watch...


Thank you very much for his respectful comment.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

Humanloop said:


> ...sigh.


Merry Christmas.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

XTR.. said:


> Stop sucking up to the boss!
> 
> Sorry, they are things of the translator Google


27 posts of nothing!!


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> 27 posts of nothing!!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

For the love of God just give this guy his money back. Some customers aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


> For the love of God just give this guy his money back. Some customers aren't worth the trouble.


Merry Christmas.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Not trying to stir any pots here but I got a refund for this a few months ago and wouldn't recommend that route. 

I paid 1,030 USD in May and after currency rates had changed and additional PayPal fee I only received about 864 back. 

FWIW.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

XTR.. said:


> And to you who matters for you.?? Your you are a conformist, I NOT..


























And here I was thinking you had pulled an Elvis on us but instead you've decided to come out of your long hibernation and grace us with your presence on our humble little forum you non-conformist kidddaa... youuuuu.....


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

I know we are getting pulled further away from the Thread, but I am jumping on the wagon, it just itches. 

There will be no "Rock around the clock" this Christmas. Old memories of my ex - wife coming up.

Merry Christmas.

Could not help myself.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

nweash said:


> Not trying to stir any pots here but I got a refund for this a few months ago and wouldn't recommend that route.
> 
> I paid 1,030 USD in May and after currency rates had changed and additional PayPal fee I only received about 864 back.
> 
> FWIW.


Thank you very much for the observation.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

watchobs said:


> And here I was thinking you had pulled an Elvis on us but instead you've decided to come out of your long hibernation and grace us with your presence on our humble little forum you non-conformist kidddaa... youuuuu.....


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Mister Clemens..CU..CU.*

Hello, Mister Clemens..Merry Christmas.

I should be wishing you a Merry Christmas.
Already that cannot pass for the post, because this one very busy with the new clock.. HELBERG CH8 PRE-ORDER .

A hug.


----------



## lamouche (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello Clemens,
Following your answer 1 month ago, I am waiting and hoping to watch the final version of V Bezel and perhaps other pictures.
As the result could be different than previously plan (number engrave&#8230, I can't validate my first choice.

I understand you have several projects, logistics issues and I don't care to wait more weeks to be delivered (the more I wait, the more I will enjoy) but I would appreciate to have all data to decide.

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



H2O Watch said:


> If possible, we are assembling First IN - First Out. There are nearly 100 people, who ordered the KALMAR 2, in front you. Shall I let those wait? Customers who ordered their second, third or fourth watch from H2O. Is it that what you are requesting?


Hi,

I sent an email a while ago but didn't get an answer. When will we be able to order this watch regularly and how long will production time take about?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

All KALMAR 2 pre-orders will be shipped before we will offer the KALMAR 2 in our shop. The H2O KALMAR 2 should become available in the shop around beginning of February. After order placement and payment the assembly will take 4-6 weeks, as all KALMAR 2 will be individually assembled based on your specific order.

We may also offer pre-assembled versions which will be available from stock. These versions could not be changed anymore, but will be availabe within immediate delivery.


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

Thanks.


----------



## abubakar (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Clemens , what will be possible shipment dates for the preorder placed in December?


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



H2O Watch said:


> All KALMAR 2 pre-orders will be shipped before we will offer the KALMAR 2 in our shop. The H2O KALMAR 2 should become available in the shop around beginning of February. After order placement and payment the assembly will take 4-6 weeks, as all KALMAR 2 will be individually assembled based on your specific order.
> 
> We may also offer pre-assembled versions which will be available from stock. These versions could not be changed anymore, but will be availabe within immediate delivery.


So when are the pre-orders going to start shipping? have you the cases yet? are any fully assembled?


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

Hello Clemens , what will be possible shipment dates for the preorder placed in May 2014?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

Ha ha I love this thread! 
Should be like in the army: who asks/complains/says anything, goes to the end of the line!


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



frenco said:


> Ha ha I love this thread!
> Should be like in the army: who asks/complains/says anything, goes to the end of the line!


Also the one who does not fulfill the delivery times.


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

It's amazing to see, some here belong already to the kindergarden.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*

Thank you for that last update Clemens. It is fantastic to hear (I'm guessing that I'll have my watch around the time the Kalmar 2 is back on your shop). Though once I get my Kalmar 2 it will be awful trying to find wrist time for other watches


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Gentleman Clemens.*



frenco said:


> Ha ha I love this thread!
> Should be like in the army: who asks/complains/says anything, goes to the end of the line!


That's why only sheeples can work for the government.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Clemens happy new year!!!!!!!!!
the waiting are killing me....but this is the best part....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

UPDATE: H2O KALMAR 2 PRE-ORDER STATUS

Please let me update you on the actual status of the H2O KALMAR 2 pre-order. Nearly all parts of the H2O KALMAR 2 are already in stock, including the ETA 2824 movements. The single missing part, the watch cases, were scheduled to arrive by the end of December, but unfortunately they are delayed by 4 weeks. We will receive the cases around the 28.01.2015 and immediately start with my two German watch maker the assembly of your watches. Each watch will be individually regulated and WR tested. In the first week of February we will finally start shipping the H2O KALMAR 2.
I apologize for the delay! Several supplier are involved into this project and this delay was unforseeable. I will do my best to provide you once again with an outstanding quality piece.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thx for the update Clemens. Based on past releases I'm sure this one will be top shelf as usual.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update Clemens. So we wait a little longer, I'm sure it will be worth it!!


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Thanks for the update Clemens. So we wait a little longer, I'm sure it will be worth it!!


It's never too early to _suck up_ to the _boss_.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*It delivers fourth quarter 2014.. Je..je..*


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: It delivers fourth quarter 2014.. Je..je..*

XTR please don t buy another watch in preorder so you don t have any delay or problem in the future....


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not involved in the pre-order, but i have been following this thread in hopes of more information on future models. 

My two cents on the people who have been consistently complaining about the postponed delayed times is this: Yes, you do have a right to receive a watch at the estimated time of delivery, but .... happens. Have you never been late for a meeting before due to events outside of your control? How would it feel if every minute which you were late, someone kept badgering you about how late you are? Just cut Clemens some slack and sit back and relax a little. I understand you've not had a watch for the last couple of months, so just use your mobile phone for the time like everyone else. It's not like Clemens promised you a kidney and now your first born is dieing a slow and painful death with each passing day. 

This is a pre-order from a micro brand. Delays are almost a certainty. My other piece of advice for these impatient forum members is also not to be a backer for any project on kick-starter..... You'll be very upset indeed. 

Xtr in particular, I've noticed your comments are getting snarkier and more petty with each passing day. I don't believe this is in the spirit of the forum, but it's your free will to go ahead and keep being an idiot online. 

Clemens is not my boss or anyone's boss, but common courtesy is something instilled in most well balanced human beings.

Lastly, your order might be the last or the first watch to be made... So don't circle your calendar on the first week of February and then start spaming this thread with how Clemens is not a man of his word with the deliver of your "clock" on the 8th of Feb. 

Patience is a virtue, and retraint from posting spam regarding how late your watch is (as if we all didn't know yet) on this thread should be your new years resolution.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

XTR.. said:


> It's never too early to _suck up_ to the _boss_.


you sir are an ass


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> I'm not involved in the pre-order, but i have been following this thread in hopes of more information on future models. My two cents on the people who have been consistently complaining about the postponed delayed times is this: Yes, you do have a right to receive a watch at the estimated time of delivery, but .... happens. Have you never been late for a meeting before due to events outside of your control? How would it feel if every minute which you were late, someone kept badgering you about how late you are? Just cut Clemens some slack and sit back and relax a little. I understand you've not had a watch for the last couple of months, so just use your mobile phone for the time like everyone else. It's not like Clemens promised you a kidney and now your first born is dieing a slow and painful death with each passing day. This is a pre-order from a micro brand. Delays are almost a certainty. My other piece of advice for these impatient forum members is also not to be a backer for any project on kick-starter..... You'll be very upset indeed. Xtr in particular, I've noticed your comments are getting snarkier and more petty with each passing day. I don't believe this is in the spirit of the forum, but it's your free will to go ahead and keep being an idiot online. Clemens is not my boss or anyone's boss, but common courtesy is something instilled in most well balanced human beings. Lastly, your order might be the last or the first watch to be made... So don't circle your calendar on the first week of February and then start spaming this thread with how Clemens is not a man of his word with the deliver of your "clock" on the 8th of Feb. Patience is a virtue, and retraint from posting spam regarding how late your watch is (as if we all didn't know yet) on this thread should be your new years resolution.


 Thank you for his comment. Lack of forecast on the part of H20. It is very easy to throw the fault to the others.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> you sir are an ass


And you Fores Gam..Je..je


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

XTR.. said:


> Thank you for his comment. Lack of forecast on the part of H20. It is very easy to throw the fault to the others.


You need to learn what the word estimate means...


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I've ordered a few watches on pre-order from other companies and instead of shipping out an inferior product they delayed shipping by about a month to make sure they were as perfect as possible. I think most of us have more than 1 watch, so I'd rather Clemens take the proper amount of time once the cases come in to do his assembly and best quality control rather than rush these out to placate a few of the guys *****ing about being late.. And while I can't wait to have my Kalmar 2 on my wrist, and CAN wait as long as it takes Clemens to get it done right.


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*It delivers fourth quarter 2014*



Barry.g said:


> I've ordered a few watches on pre-order from other companies and instead of shipping out an inferior product they delayed shipping by about a month to make sure they were as perfect as possible. I think most of us have more than 1 watch, so I'd rather Clemens take the proper amount of time once the cases come in to do his assembly and best quality control rather than rush these out to placate a few of the guys *****ing about being late.. And while I can't wait to have my Kalmar 2 on my wrist, and CAN wait as long as it takes Clemens to get it done right.


October.. November.. December


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Bla..bla..bla.*



johneh said:


> You need to learn what the word estimate means...


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Bla..bla..bla.*

I have a simple question, isn't it possible to stop, delete or to block completely
useless posts, to stop bashing and things like this.
I am member in many Watch forums, there Mods take care of such things.
I understand well, we are a big Forum but but useless things should be avoided.

Regards 
Daniel


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Bla..bla..bla.*



Trosc said:


> I have a simple question, isn't it possible to stop, delete or to block completely
> useless posts, to stop bashing and things like this.
> I am member in many Watch forums, there Mods take care of such things.
> I understand well, we are a big Forum but but useless things should be avoided.
> ...


Friend Daniel, there is freedom of expression. Each one defends himself since it can. He is very delicate you. If he does not like it, not between in the post.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, I am not sure if it was answered before, but I like to know crystal diameter versus Orca crystal diameter.

It seems kalmar 2 has larger dial/glass than orca.

Btw any chance to see transparent caseback in the future? ETA is so rare these days so I wish to show them, like on an Orca. Not big deal anyway, I like solid caseback too. I am very happy it is slim! Few current divers have too thick backs...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The KALMAR / KALMAR 2 have a wider dial compared to the ORCA series. Out of my mind it's around 2.5 to 3.0mm wider.

Currently no display case back is planned. As the first batch of the KALMAR 2 is nearly sold out I believe we will not see a display case back soon. If there is a second batch sometime I think this might be an option.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: It delivers fourth quarter 2014*



XTR.. said:


> October.. November.. December


I suggest you buy off the SHELF next time and not something that will be unique


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*To the festive the post.*

Gun-sight that if after waiting so much we receive this .. je .. je.

Ironic way ON..

That nobody gets angry..


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: To the festive the post.*



XTR.. said:


> Gun-sight that if after waiting so much we receive this .. je .. je.
> 
> Ironic way ON..
> 
> That nobody gets angry..


Thats one FRUITY WATCH


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I just found out about this watch. Looks like I am too late...


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm probably off loading mine when I receive it, not because it's a bad piece but need to recoup some funds for investment.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

commanche said:


> I just found out about this watch. Looks like I am too late...


Nah, just wait for the flippers! There's always some once deliveries are made.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Nah, just wait for the flippers! There's always some once deliveries are made.


Yeah, thanks. I will keep an eye out . Although I have a new concern that it might be too big for my 6" wrist  after doing some research. Unless the shape of the lug is curved nicely hugging the wrist (it's hard to judge from the photos)


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

commanche said:


> Yeah, thanks. I will keep an eye out . Although I have a new concern that it might be too big for my 6" wrist  after doing some research. Unless the shape of the lug is curved nicely hugging the wrist (it's hard to judge from the photos)


I have had an H2O Orca, and have a Kalmar on the way. I have a 6" wrist and had no issues. And honestly, they are such great watches, I probably wouldn't care if it was too big!


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

I just got and paid my final invoice so I guess these watches will be shipping soon. I have lost interest in micros since placing my order many months ago, but I am interested in getting my hands on this watch. It may get flipped to add money back to my 40th birthday watch fund or it may become a fun weekend watch. Regardless, it looks like the wait is about over.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yep, full payment made and the excitement begins! Look forward to the shipping notices and the flood of pics in the Official Kalmar v2 Picture thread....who's gonna start it! Will it be Demo again?


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Cabinetman said:


> I just got and paid my final invoice so I guess these watches will be shipping soon. I have lost interest in micros since placing my order many months ago, but I am interested in getting my hands on this watch. It may get flipped to add money back to my 40th birthday watch fund or it may become a fun weekend watch. Regardless, it looks like the wait is about over.


FYI...the last word I had from Clemens was that he expected the cases to arrive any day now...hoping for this week...but I haven't seen any announcement to that effect yet...once the cases are in, his watchmakers will begin the assembly, regulating, quality check process...IF the cases DO indeed arrive this week, then he figured shipping would begin about 7 February...but it all depends on when the cases arrive....everything else is there....so I wouldn't hold my breath just yet...in this case, patience is, indeed, a virtue!!!!!


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

It's gone back several times already another announcement which would be nice wouldn't be any surprise!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Cases are sched to arrive early next week and then assembly begins. Shipping should start 2nd/3rd week of Feb as watches are completed.

Now folks.....let's keep a good discussion going here and let's not have 234264326 people email Clemens asking "where's my watch" only to delay him even more from getting shipping notices printed and watches dispatched out to us eager beavers!

I'm pumped!!

I've only purchased/received one watch in 2015 so far. So these Kalmars will def help my 2015 watch jones !!


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Cases are sched to arrive early next week and then assembly begins. Shipping should start 2nd/3rd week of Feb as watches are completed.
> 
> Now folks.....let's keep a good discussion going here and let's not have 234264326 people email Clemens asking "where's my watch" only to delay him even more from getting shipping notices printed and watches dispatched out to us eager beavers!
> 
> ...


Where did you get this info?


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

This waiting now is nothing... when I get that tracking number, then comes the real impatience lol. Can't wait to look down and see this:



H2O Watch said:


>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

benelli said:


> Where did you get this info?


From the h2o superfan channel

Call your local cable company to subscribe


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

Danny T said:


> From the h2o superfan channel
> 
> Call your local cable company to subscribe


You must be the only member!!


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Come to stuff myself*

To be a Boot licker..H20.


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Come to stuff myself*

Where are the cases made?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Come to stuff myself*

probably same as Helberg cases - the same factory which do Prometheus watches, I suppose asia Hong Kong, but maybe I am wrong.

Watches are assembled in Germany thats sure.


----------



## sandro.mercatelli (Apr 5, 2014)

No have bracelet stainless??? You from?? Shipping to Italy?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sandro.mercatelli said:


> No have bracelet stainless???
> 
> Yes a SS bracelet is available (same bracelet that is optional with the Orca model)
> 
> ...


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Come to stuff myself*



Deepdive said:


> probably same as Helberg cases - the same factory which do Prometheus watches, I suppose asia Hong Kong, but maybe I am wrong.
> 
> Watches are assembled in Germany thats sure.


Found it, thanks. Very interesting...


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Come to stuff myself*

I note h20 watch was on line and reading this thread for a long while today, a quick update was obviously too much too ask?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Come to stuff myself*

The watch cases will be in this Thursday and assembly starts on Friday. Most probably the first watches will be shipped Saturday with DHL and international orders will be picked up by Fedex on Monday.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Come to stuff myself*

Great News - I'm excited! b-)


----------



## MoJoe101 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Come to stuff myself*

can't wait!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Oooooh yeah !!


----------



## abubakar (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

*Fedex just picked up the first 1st H2O KALMAR V2!  *

The pre-order will all be shipped within the next two weeks. 
Just to make sure: I have no idea when a certain watch will be shipped!


----------



## MoJoe101 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

Aww yiss, lookin sharp!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

One sweet looking setup there.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*



H2O Watch said:


> *Fedex just picked up the first 1st H2O KALMAR V2!  *
> 
> The pre-order will all be shipped within the next two weeks.
> Just to make sure: I have no idea when a certain watch will be shipped!


Nice package indeed. BTW, I don't see the rubber strap. I think it would be included for all orders.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

The rubber is below the Maddog strap!


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

Would you please post a better picture of the Maddog strap. Thank-you.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

Sorry, no time!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*



H2O Watch said:


> *Fedex just picked up the first 1st H2O KALMAR V2!  *
> 
> The pre-order will all be shipped within the next two weeks.
> Just to make sure: I have no idea when a certain watch will be shipped!


Thanks for posting, Clemens!!! This is indeed, exciting news!!!! Ship on, Clemens, ship on!!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

ooooooooooooh YEAH!


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

Look really good Clemens, thanks for posting.


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Alleluia..Mister Clemens.*

Im sure that's my watch!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you get a shipping notice?


----------



## abubakar (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone receive shipping notification?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

My watchmaker received on this Thursday evening the parts for assembly. We are ramping up now the assembly and in next week more KALMAR 2 will be shipped each day.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Good job, Clemens...ramp on up!!!!! Thanks for the update!!!! Ship on!!!!


----------



## abubakar (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

XTR.. said:


>


Aren't you excited XTR? see it's XMAS all over again


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Aren't you excited XTR? see it's XMAS all over again


 Je .. je.. Mister Clemens I get damaged the Christmas, now already it is all the same to me. It´s a tease..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone stateside get a shipping notice yet?


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my first one this morning.. Should be here 2-11


----------



## Muhviehstar (May 18, 2014)

When did you order, Pitguy?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Anyone stateside get a shipping notice yet?


Got shipping notice this morning (for the first of two ordered), looks like it should be here Weds. This first order was placed about three seconds (maybe less lol) after the pre-order opened  The second was a few days afterward, so I expect there will be many packages in line ahead of me before I receive that second K2.

Can't wait to see it in person! This is the one that should be in transit...


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Muhviehstar said:


> When did you order, Pitguy?


Maybe a second or 2 before or after sheriffd2.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking forward to some awesome pics.


----------



## tigardleonardo (Aug 14, 2011)

Joining my 2 original Kalmars, the V2 should be here in 2 days!!!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Got my first one this morning.. Should be here 2-11


Status change..... Delivery on 2-11 to N/A... Hope to see some more pictures soon to hold me over.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Fedex didn´t pick up yesterday, but now it´s on the truck. They are scanning on the airport only, not when it´s picked up.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Fedex didn´t pick up yesterday, but now it´s on the truck. They are scanning on the airport only, not when it´s picked up.


Good news, Friday delivery!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Look forward to seeing yours guys and that black MOP dial of yours Ron!

Edit - just saw on another forum someone post their Kalmar v2 with black mop dial and ceramic bezel. WOW is all I can say. The MOP orient is insane. 

I invited him over here to post in the pic thread. 

I don't think you can make a bad combo with this watch.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I timed the watch last night and she is holding solid at +4/+5 sec/day at 0.0ms beat error. That's pretty solid in my books 

Another reason why I love this brand.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

can t wait Clemens! ;-)


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

Hi Danny, could you please post the link to the other forum where you have seen the black mop? I didn`t find it so far. thanks in advance


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Holga said:


> Hi Danny, could you please post the link to the other forum where you have seen the black mop? I didn`t find it so far. thanks in advance


I invited him to join this forum which he has but is having challenges posting pics from his photobucket. Here is the pic he posted on the other forum


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me give you a short status on the shipping of the KALMAR 2:

On next Monday we will have shipped around 50% of all pre-orders!  

Hopefully we could finish until end of next week, but maybe we will need 2-3 longer due to the following reason: After a first check of the cases last week I have personally driven by car the parts for all watches and about 50% of the cases to my watch maker in the South of Germany. So this went absolutely perfect and all of these watches are already returned to me assembled, WR tested and individually regulated. Those watches are currently sent out. 
The second half of the watch cases, more than 200 cases, were sent on Monday with DHL and should have arrived next day at the watchmakers office. But nothing happened for three days! Not even a single scan! The last three days really gave me a lot of headaches! Fortunately, even though I thought it will not happen anymore, there was a first scan yesterday evening again and now the package was delivery in perfect condition to my watchmaker. WOW, that was such a terrible time, but at the end everything was solved positively.  
Leasson learned: Never use DHL in Germany for the really important things. UPS will do it MUCH better!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Agree on UPS... I haven't been impressed with DHL. Thanks for the Heads up Clemens.


----------



## tigardleonardo (Aug 14, 2011)

My V2 just landed!
Nice job Clemens!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just "nice"? 

Enjoy your new one, Len!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

tigardleonardo said:


> My V2 just landed!
> Nice job Clemens!!


That bezel is sick. Same one I ordered on my 2nd Kalmar.

Looks awesome.


----------



## tigardleonardo (Aug 14, 2011)

^correction: Clemens, once again, you hit it out of the ballpark!!!😉


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Let me give you a short status on the shipping of the KALMAR 2:
> 
> On next Monday we will have shipped around 50% of all pre-orders!
> 
> ...



Good to know Clemens! I've been off the grid for 3+ weeks and I just got a chance last night to hit the submit button to finalize my order for the Kal2: 

Can't wait to see your craftsmanship live on the wrist!


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Just received the first of my two kalmar v2s today - mine is the same as Danny Ts, but with the type 2 bezel. Really happy with the whole package. Another well designed and executed watch from Clemens! As soon as the 2nd one arrives (black MOP dial and minimalist bezel) I'll post some side by side pics on the picture thread.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Clemens can you get back to me, I have a question about my order, #00021993


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Answered.

Maybe interesting for others too: Changes made to the initial configuration were not reflected in the shop system or the invoices. Instead all changes are inside my Excel Configuration sheet, which is also used by my watch maker for the assembly. So even the invoice or shop system shows your initial cinfiguration, you will receive your final, changed configuration.


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

Danny T said:


> I timed the watch last night and she is holding solid at +4/+5 sec/day at 0.0ms beat error. That's pretty solid in my books
> 
> Another reason why I love this brand.


Please post a couple more photos with your watch on your arm.

Never mind, just found the picture thread. Thanks.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Dan, going on 24 hours and dead on according to my iMac.



Danny T said:


> I timed the watch last night and she is holding solid at +4/+5 sec/day at 0.0ms beat error. That's pretty solid in my books
> 
> Another reason why I love this brand.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Answered.
> 
> Maybe interesting for others too: Changes made to the initial configuration were not reflected in the shop system or the invoices. Instead all changes are inside my Excel Configuration sheet, which is also used by my watch maker for the assembly. So even the invoice or shop system shows your initial cinfiguration, you will receive your final, changed configuration.


Good to know Clemens since you were nice enough to change from the original ceramic bezel that was on my initial order to the SS that I requested a few months back! Also nice to know that your considering selling other bezels as an after purchase option, especially since I was a fan of both the ceramic and the SS and had a hard time finalizing my bezel decision and now have the potential of changing out bezels to suit my desire. Great that you give your clientele this flexibility and I wish more brands would follow your lead and give that as a potential option!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

My first order has the MOP dial ecactly like Danny T's picture. I am truly dying to get this watch next week. The white dial looks even better than I expected. Excellent!


----------



## abubakar (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Clemens , what will be shipping status of my preorder #22571 ? When it will be shipped?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please read here: H2O KALMAR 2 - Official Launch Thread - Page 48


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Well just got shipping notice! And Kal 2 (#66) should be here by end of the week! All lume dial.............. come to papa!


----------



## abubakar (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I got the FedEx notification. Thank you Clemens.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

I have ordered with full payment in August and I don't understand why someone who has ordered in December still received Fedex shipping notification ?


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

tefouane said:


> I have ordered with full payment in August and I don't understand why someone who has ordered in December still received Fedex shipping notification ?


I also did my payment in May and neither I have received anything....

The problem of everything, it has been that have been taking payments until the last hour, they did not close the pre-order.

The last ones, will be the first ones.
It¨s a tease.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

watchobs said:


> Well just got shipping notice! And Kal 2 (#66) should be here by end of the week! All lume dial.............. come to papa!











This is my Full Lume arrived today.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

XTR.. said:


> I also did my payment in May and neither I have received anything....
> 
> The problem of everything, it has been that have been taking payments until the last hour, they did not close the pre-order.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind if you ordered a specific serial number and someone just got a random they may get theirs first depending on what cases were shipped to Clemens from the factory. That would be the only reason. I ordered 2 Kalmars and my second one is still not shipped. Again it's prob because my specific serial number hasn't been recd yet.


----------



## warpig (May 21, 2010)

I sent my preorder in December, maybe a week and half before close. No shipping info yet. I'm patient and figured I'd be one of the last delivered.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

We all need to be patient though it's definitely harder than it seems!. I think Clemens said he was completing the orders as quickly as he could after checking them when they come back from his watchmaker.. I'd rather it be right than rushed!! Still looking at the photos is definitely making me drool!!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Mancuniandragon said:


> This is my Full Lume arrived today.


Congrats! That's the flashlight I'll be expecting in a couple of days! Thanks for the look!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mancuniandragon said:


> View attachment 2986874
> 
> 
> This is my Full Lume arrived today.


Thanks for the pic...that's the bezel I ordered but with the "stealth" dial and hands...looks amazing!!! Still waiting...Clemens has said several times that he has no control over what watches are shipped when...my guess is that each configuration is done as a lot, at least that would make sense to me rather than jumping around among all the configurations...have patience...I would rather have mine correct...I dealt with another company about a year ago and the shipments were over 3 months AFTER the estimated arrival time...but because they shipped me the wrong configuration, I had to return it...it was ANOTHER three months before I received the correct watch...I'd much rather wait than have the wrong shipment, IMHO!!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Clemens the watch's fit and finish is on par with watches 3x the price !! Thanks for a great product.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No!  There is a HORWEEN strap only included into the CH8 pre-order for returning customers. The full payment advantage for the KALMAR was the black Canvas strap! So everything should be correct.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry Clemens looking at the wrong invoice. I got the invoices mixed up.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Hamilton923 said:


> Thanks for the pic...that's the bezel I ordered but with the "stealth" dial and hands...looks amazing!!! Still waiting...Clemens has said several times that he has no control over what watches are shipped when...my guess is that each configuration is done as a lot, at least that would make sense to me rather than jumping around among all the configurations...have patience...I would rather have mine correct...I dealt with another company about a year ago and the shipments were over 3 months AFTER the estimated arrival time...but because they shipped me the wrong configuration, I had to return it...it was ANOTHER three months before I received the correct watch...I'd much rather wait than have the wrong shipment, IMHO!!!


As I check my inbox for the Nth time today, I am choosing to believe that my watch will be one of the last shipped because its configuration is so damn special that it is practically unique. So far, that thought seems to be keeping the mounting impatience in check (not helped by the fantastic pics that people have been posting).

(phone beeps...immediately checks e-mail, again...sighs)

<1 hours later>
(phone beeps...shipping notice...much rejoicing!)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

shipping notice received for my second one 

serial #13 It's my lucky day!! 

Orange dial come to papa!!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ho...hum...I still be awaitin'!!!! I must be in the very, very, very, very last and final batch!!! Ah, well...back to navel gazing and dreaming of a bronze CH8 and a DLC Ti CH10...CH10...CH10...CH10.....................................................................


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Aaaaaarrg!!! I'm gonna tackle the fed-ex guy the moment I see him! Monday: ice delay, Tuesday: ice delay, Wednesday: snow delay...lol!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Humanloop said:


> Aaaaaarrg!!! I'm gonna tackle the fed-ex guy the moment I see him! Monday: ice delay, Tuesday: ice delay, Wednesday: snow delay...lol!


Hang in there!


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll try to ping Clemens but thought I'd ask here as well. Ready to pull the trigger on a Kalmar 2 but had a question on the bezel insert... I've seen photos of the ceramic insert with lumed numerals but I'm interested in the metal insert and I can't find a photo to confirm it has the lumed numerals as well. Can anyone confirm the metal bezel insert (not the "v" version) has the lumed numerals? Thanks in advance!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Scroll up up to post 508 it's lumed!



kscarrol said:


> I'll try to ping Clemens but thought I'd ask here as well. Ready to pull the trigger on a Kalmar 2 but had a question on the bezel insert... I've seen photos of the ceramic insert with lumed numerals but I'm interested in the metal insert and I can't find a photo to confirm it has the lumed numerals as well. Can anyone confirm the metal bezel insert (not the "v" version) has the lumed numerals? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

kscarrol said:


> I'll try to ping Clemens but thought I'd ask here as well. Ready to pull the trigger on a Kalmar 2 but had a question on the bezel insert... I've seen photos of the ceramic insert with lumed numerals but I'm interested in the metal insert and I can't find a photo to confirm it has the lumed numerals as well. Can anyone confirm the metal bezel insert (not the "v" version) has the lumed numerals? Thanks in advance!


Yep

Ss bezel inserts (including the v bezel) the bezel markers are lumed with bgw9


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Doh! Thanks guys, have to admit I had not scrolled through this entire thread but had focused on the more recent photo thread from folks who had received their watches... Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Danny T said:


> shipping notice received for my second one
> 
> serial #13  It's my lucky day!!
> 
> Orange dial come to papa!!


Congrats Danny! Will anticipate your high tork enabling picts upon arrival! Just received mine today and though I haven't been able to do a high detail white glove inspection my initial impressions are overwhelmingly positive! I will admit (with this being my introduction to the H2O line) to having some initial reservations on the Kal series in regards to lug design, the way it vertically projects out of the side of the case as opposed to the more conventional design of sloping inwards, especially as it would play on smaller wrists! (mine being 6 3/4") But after seeing/wearing it live my reservations are now debunked and I'm completely on board with design style of the lugs! The kit of various straps and bracelet are top notch and can't wait to play out the optional looks this gives me! Unfortunately I've had some recent issues with my PC and it might be awhile before I can upload some pict :^( but I can't wait to get this easy subject matter under the discerning scrutiny of a lens, and have no reservations that it will pass with flying colors! I would like to congratulate and thank Clemens for putting together another in his long line of design masterpieces and can now see why Danny swears allegiance to all things Clemens ;^) To those that are still waiting and brimming over with the anticipation of seeing theirs, your journey has its end in sight and IMHO once this piece of design master craftsmanship is finally in hand and you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^you have experienced the H2O force young Jedi !

The Clemens alliance is strong 

Great to hear that another fan has been born. Look fwdd to your pics


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you guys seen this? Looks like an H2O caseback to me! Sounds cool!

OceanicTime: OceanicTime Special EDITION coming SOON


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you guys seen this? Looks like an H2O caseback to me! Sounds cool!

OceanicTime: OceanicTime Special EDITION coming SOON

Is there some requirement to get a watch from OceanicTime? I don't see where there is a sign-up requirement. Are they available to anyone once they are ready?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally, I got my FedEx tracking info! Can't wait till next Monday!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jalsop said:


> Have you guys seen this? Looks like an H2O caseback to me! Sounds cool!
> 
> OceanicTime: OceanicTime Special EDITION coming SOON
> 
> ...


Clemens did an OceanicTime special edition DLC Orca Mono sometime ago. I guess we'll have to wait and see what this is.


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

where's all the pictures then, seems only about a dozen members have received their watches reading this and the picture thread?


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, it's now Thursday...and very LATE Thursday in Germany...I make it about 11:23 p.m. on Thursday night...I'm still waiting for a shipping notice...just sitting here watching my email...just getting a bit antsy!!!! Wait, wait, wait...ah, well...dream about the next one....!!!!


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

#33 scheduled to show up tomorrow! White dial, circular white indices (I think), steel bezel, orange hands. Will def post pics!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have received back all watches assembled by my watchmaker and will work over the weekend to ship all H2O KALMAR 2 until next Wednesday, 25.02.14! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> We have received back all watches assembled by my watchmaker and will work over the weekend to ship all H2O KALMAR 2 until next Wednesday, 25.02.14!
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Great news!!!! Thanks for the update...really looking forward to receiving it, wearing it, loving it!!!!!!! Thank you, Clemens!!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah, YES......I actually received TWO shipping notices this a.m. for my Kalmar 2...one from Fedex Express and one from Clemens...shipped today...Friday...due on my wrist come Monday by 10:30 a.m. #47 (for my birth year!)...stealth dial...stealth hands...V-type bezel...SS bracelet with all the straps...thanks, Clemens...excitedly waiting now...here's the CAD pic of the model ordered...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I got my shipping notice today, tracking shows delivery Monday. Woohoo!


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

still nothing 
these last days are longer than last monthes....


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just checked FedEx tracking and my Kalmar 2 Stealth has made it into the USA and is enroute from Memphis, TN...headed for Cali!!!! ETA is Monday!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> Just checked FedEx tracking and my Kalmar 2 Stealth has made it into the USA and is enroute from Memphis, TN...headed for Cali!!!! ETA is Monday!!!


Maybe my Kalmar 2 is riding with yours! I've got the same tracking @ Memphis, TN.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

We're all in Memphis today


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Danny T said:


> We're all in Memphis today


YeeHa!

Tracking number just arrived. :-!


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Just receive shipping notification ! yeees yeees yeees. should have it on tuesday. come on baby...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Should be seeing many more pics this coming week


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

can't believe I still haven't gotten a shipping notice.. but then again I haven't seen any photos with my dial color .... Hopefully tomorrow so I can get it before end of this coming week!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

hope that i got the tracking number in this week!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Danny T said:


> We're all in Memphis today


REALLY, Danny T??? Wow...wonder why something shipping to Canada would go through the states??? Wonder why it didn't fly directly to Toronto??? Strange, this FedEx thing!!!! Mine is now saying it left Memphis after "International clearance release - import" - whatever THAT means!!! Well, good luck...love TO, by the way...I spent 13 years in the K-W area and had many trips to Toronto...probably the absolute cleanest big city I've ever been privileged to visit...this was many, many years ago, but it always blew my mind on the 401 when entering the city it was about 13 lanes across if one counted the "collector" lanes!!! LOL!!! Hope you get your watch tomorrow!!!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got a tracking number as well.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> REALLY, Danny T??? Wow...wonder why something shipping to Canada would go through the states??? Wonder why it didn't fly directly to Toronto??? Strange, this FedEx thing!!!! Mine is now saying it left Memphis after "International clearance release - import" - whatever THAT means!!! Well, good luck...love TO, by the way...I spent 13 years in the K-W area and had many trips to Toronto...probably the absolute cleanest big city I've ever been privileged to visit...this was many, many years ago, but it always blew my mind on the 401 when entering the city it was about 13 lanes across if one counted the "collector" lanes!!! LOL!!! Hope you get your watch tomorrow!!!


Yeah it looks like Memphis is the North America hub from Europe shipments and then they go on airplanes from there.

Well Toronto needs more hwy lanes now !! Traffic is bad here now and with the construction on some of the major routes into the city it's been absolute chaos. I avoid going in at all costs lol.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Yeah it looks like Memphis is the North America hub from Europe shipments and then they go on airplanes from there.
> 
> Well Toronto needs more hwy lanes now !! Traffic is bad here now and with the construction on some of the major routes into the city it's been absolute chaos. I avoid going in at all costs lol.


Wasn't there ALWAYS construction on all the roads??? I seem to remember their working all hours of the night under flood lights!!! LOL!!! Just noted that my Kalmar 2 has landed in Oakland, CA...getting closer and closer!!! Maybe it will, indeed, arrive tomorrow. BTW, I really love Toronto!! Had my first hand-rolled Cuban cigar there...down on the waterfront, there was an old warehouse in which was located Frank Correnti Cigars...a little old man and his partner and his wife, he rolled Cubans all day long...an article appeared in the Sunday Globe and Mail in their edition of the Parade Magazine featuring Frank. He and his partner rolled the cigars and his wife put them in the cello sleeves or bundled them in ziplok bags. He, himself smoked about 15 a day!!! WAY beyond me. He died years ago, but he was a gentleman and kindly old guy...I enjoyed his cigars and talking with him...ah, well, got to get back to checking FedEx to see if my watch is making its trek southward into the Central Valley...maybe I'll go smoke a cigar...but it won't be a Cuban!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## XTR.. (Oct 18, 2014)

*Europe???*

Gentleman Clemens, the deliveries to Europe, when they are going to begin?.o|
.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Europe???*

Mine is on the FedEx vehicle for delivery today.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Europe???*

We are delivery from first day also to Europe. The German forums are already filled with pictures. 

*I will finish the H2O KALMAR 2 pre-order shipments on Tuesday, 24.02.2015. *


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

On the truck 

Who gonna theirs first Ken??

It's a race to the finish lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> On the truck
> 
> Who gonna theirs first Ken??
> 
> It's a race to the finish lol


I'm watching the window for the FedEx truck!


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Europe???*

#81 delivered to my office just after I got there this morning. It left Germany on Friday and made it to Ohio by 9:30 am. The price of shipping was well worth it, it took a week to get a Steinhart from Germany. Thanks Clemens, you have created a masterpiece.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Europe???*

akatim we need more pics!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> I'm watching the window for the FedEx truck!


Mine arrived ! Going now to my brothers shop to get it ........ Turbo boost activate !!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Mine arrived ! Going now to my brothers shop to get it ........ Turbo boost activate !!!


Mine is in hand.. Just arrived


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Just arrived:










Thanks a lot, Clemens!

Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Just opened my box! Reserved for pics soon
































Extra Bezels from Clemens
































































Extra straps from Clemens


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

OMG!! 

One word about the Orange dial.......

INSANE!!!


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine just landed


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Landed this morning!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, Wow, Wow!!! They look amazing!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

chadcs8972 said:


> Mine just landed


That is exactly the same as my second watch! It looks great! Hopefully I get my two this week.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

9 hours ago and no photos of the orange dial yet???

Come on Danny!!! Need to see that one!! 

Barry



Danny T said:


> OMG!!
> 
> One word about the Orange dial.......
> 
> INSANE!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Working on em


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

More pics  Ceramic in the -22 degree cold


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

my pics VERY soon incoming.....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

shadowman_63 said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> Received my Kalmar 2, and I just wanted to thank you for producing such a stunning watch.
> 
> ...


The H2O KALMAR 2 lug screws could be ordered as spare parts in our shop: H2O KALMAR 2 Bandanstoßschraube - H2O KALMAR 2 - Ersatzteile - Zubehör


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O KALMAR 2 lug screws could be ordered as spare parts in our shop: H2O KALMAR 2 Bandanstoßschraube - H2O KALMAR 2 - Ersatzteile - Zubehör


I think it may be a good idea to order these and have them just in case.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Had mine for almost 2 weeks...figure it's time for pics. Tried to get a good shot of the hands.














Personally, I'm thrilled with it. Stunning. 7 1/4" wrist, if anyone's wondering about the size.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Deleted sorry.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

tefouane said:


> If someone is interested I'm selling the Black Stingray Maddog strap of the bundle with the buckle. Let me know by PM if you are interested.


Hey, I am selling mine too, but do not post offers here because you can get BAN!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I also have 7.25 '' wrist, i love the carbon dial also.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 3148386
> 
> 
> I also have 7.25 '' wrist, i love the carbon dial also.


Is it a sandwich dial?



Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 3148386
> 
> 
> I also have 7.25 '' wrist, i love the carbon dial also.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

ONE MONTH now I have sent back my Kalmar 2 for repair ! Still no news from Clemens. Bale has ended since one week now. Very disappointed...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As you know the office is closed until 07.04.15. Watch will be send next week.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Still loving my Kalmar! Clemens any news on when the spare bezel and parts will be available in the web store to order?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

If I could find some time for the photos it will be available together with the opening of the new ORCA visual configurator on 20.04.2015.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

tefouane said:


> ONE MONTH now I have sent back my Kalmar 2 for repair ! Still no news from Clemens. Bale has ended since one week now. Very disappointed...


Receive my watch today. Thanks Clemens for the good job and the other things ! ;0) You are the best.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

tefouane said:


> Receive my watch today. Thanks Clemens for the good job and the other things ! ;0) You are the best.


I told you. Glad to see 'disappointment' post followed by a 'you're the best' post


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I told you. Glad to see 'disappointment' post followed by a 'you're the best' post


lol, yeah, funny how that works isn't it


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes I know but the time without my kalmar was sooo long...


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping to see some parts like bezels and dials for sale in the store soon. I'd like to keep customizing my Kalmar 2. Great watch.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE*

Maybe some of you remember that I´m a big fan of exotic materials and it´s been long time ago I have used this material besides very few prototype watches. My Mokume Gane has been made from Bronze and Stainless Steel, which is an industry first to my knowledge. The material is very unique and has an awesome light play as you could see from the photos below. I´m sure you will never meet anyone else with a watch made from same or similar material as only H2O is using this material in the watch industry. The RAW material for my Mokume is purchased by myself to be confident about the material input and forged to my requirements in Germany.

The standard price for my watches made from exotic materials is around $4000, which I realize is too much for most of you. On the other hand I´m getting many inquiries for watches made from this material, but never had the watches in stock as the few ones I had were sold immediately.

*Proposal: Is there any interest into a short SUPER-SPECIAL-PRE-ORDER for a H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE???????*

Conditions:
- Price is 50% off from the regular price (around $2000 for non-EU customer)
- Full payment at reservation
- Dials same as KALMAR 2 as long as their stock lasts.  / Black MOP is nearly sold out! 
- Handset same as KALMAR 2
- Rotateable, minimalistic bezel with engraved V (similar to the new minimalistic bezel 4 from ORCA)
- Case back: Titanium Grade 5
- Inkl. Mokume Gane buckle
- 2 high quality leather straps (black + brown)
- Delivery: End June 2015!

Of course we are not talking about peanuts here, but I think this will be the best opportunity in case you like such unique material.

*Would there be any interest from your side??????*

As I don´t have prototypes of the watch until delivery I think the following images of the KALMAR 1 are quite similar and from exactly the same Mokume Gane raw material:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the Kalmar 1 in Mokume Gane and it's my most complimented watch and rightfully so....it looks great. With the dial options you could end up with the only one in your configuration. Great idea Clemens.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

I would be in Clemens


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Ken, your KALMAR 1 Mokume Gane from 2015 is one out of 6 watches made and the maximal minimalistic watch I have made so far. No engraving on bezel, crown or case back. Just pure except the dial! Hope you remember in 20 years who made your watch.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Ken, your KALMAR 1 Mokume Gane from 2015 is one out of 6 watches made and the maximal minimalistic watch I have made so far. No engraving on bezel, crown or case back. Just pure except the dial! Hope you remember in 20 years who made your watch.


I had it on recently to dinner and couldn't stop looking at it. Such a unique material.
hope to add Damascus to my modest collection of H2O.
and the Dial has H2O on it to remind me!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in! And also want to add a Damascus steel some day as well. Hope you offer it on future models so I can mix up the collection a bit more


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, for Mokume version - is bezel 44 or 42,5mm ? I think it should be like on v1, the same diameter as the case.

and one more question - any plans to offer sterile bezel (or mokune) for Kalmar 2 - like orcas new sterile V bezel ???


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello Clemens, 
I've sent you multiple emails over the past two weeks regarding my order of Kalmar 2 to no avail. I hope you would find time to answer. 
Thanks in advance.
Vlad


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Serial number 270 has been stolen from Wisconsin off the front porch. If anyone sees it please let me know. I have posted in the stolen forum as well.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd be in but not for June but towards end of year


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Good morning everybody,

So far: I am extremely happy about the "heart" of my K2 OT 8; the ETA 2892 is really doing a good job. I have done some tests with some other of my watches I considered the most accurate.

The K2 OT 8 is finishing second!! which is very good and honorable place.

Watch: accuracy per day on 4 days test / Average accuracy on 4days / Variance

1 - Blancpain fifty fathoms: +1s, +1s, +1s, +1s / +1s / 0
2 - *H2O K2 OT 8*: +4s, +3s, +3s, +4s / +3.5s / 1
3 - Jaeger LeCoultre: +3, +4, +3s, 5s / +3.75s / 2
4 - Jaeger LeCoultre 2: +4s, +4s, +3s, +4s / +3.75s / 1
5 - IWC: -4s, -5s, -4s, -3s / -4s / 2
6 - Rolex Submariner: +5s, +4s, +5s, +4s / +4.5s / 1
7 - Rolex Oyster: +5s, +5s, +4s, +5s / +4.75s / 1
8 - Tissot 153: -5s, -5s, -6s, -5s / +5.25s / 1
9 - Longines Classique: +6s, +6s, +6s, +5s / +5.75s / 1
10 - Tissot Classic: +7s, +6s, +8s, +7s / +7s / 2

Out / downgraded: Seiko diver (automatic S-5 movement) : +20s&#8230;per day&#8230;

Rafy.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

First Wave of pics of my New Kalmar 2


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Love that blue dial !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Love that blue dial !


Looks even better live. Really pops with SS bezels


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the Rubber straps from Clemens, trying the Orange on today.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

mekenical said:


> I love the Rubber straps from Clemens, trying the Orange on today.


That looks like a Bonetto Cinturini strap. Are they any different?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> That looks like a Bonetto Cinturini strap. Are they any different?


Im not sure in comparison to Bonetto Cinturini. It's got a nice feel to it, and the color pops.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

have the same blue dial, with the V bezel.. I want to order an additional bezel, but Clemens still hasn't added them to his website :-(..

Looks awesome with the black strap too.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello all. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with the Kalamar 2 on a smaller wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist, and am averse to larger divers.

Currently, my largest diver is a Davosa Argonautic Lumis, which comes in at 42.5mm x 14mm thick (flat crystal), and I measured the l2l at about 51mm. By my standards, I consider this watch to be chunky, but the lugs hug my wrist very well.

I like the Kalamar 2, but it does run thicker (13.4mm + 2mm for crystal) and the l2l at 53.4mm. I also recently sold a Longines Legend Diver because the lugs wore too long.

So do any smaller wrist folks have opinions (or wrist shots) about the sizing? Does the curvature of the long lugs mitigate the length?

Thanks.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> Hello all. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with the Kalamar 2 on a smaller wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist, and am averse to larger divers.
> 
> Currently, my largest diver is a Davosa Argonautic Lumis, which comes in at 42.5mm x 14mm thick (flat crystal), and I measured the l2l at about 51mm. By my standards, I consider this watch to be chunky, but the lugs hug my wrist very well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had an Orca originally and loved it. It was even bigger than the K2. I have a K2 and it fits fine. I have a 6" wrist. It's fine. Definitely a great watch. You'll love it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalmar 2 with a Black Isofrane.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Switched the bezel to the white ceramic inlay.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I like that. With the matte silver hands that would be a sick combo 

Hmmm


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

the blue is growing on me... but definitelly with metal inlay or V bezel...


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

ordered today.....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's some pics of my bezel with the SS inlay.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

sweet! Looking great !

I just check the site at Helberg, but I couldn´t find any additional bezels for change.

Do you use Orca-bezels or where do you get them from ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Best combo IMO would be:

Blue dial
Matte silver handset
Sterile bezel
Bracelet


End of Story 

I may just have to get one....after the Marlin 

Hurry hurry Clemens


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Best combo IMO would be:
> 
> Blue dial
> Matte silver handset
> ...


Go for it Danny!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of incorporating the yellow into my collection, haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I would do #2 since I already have the bezel in pic 1


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's mine.. waiting to get another bezel to be able to change out to, but love this combination..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe some of you are already aware of the new edition to the H2O KALMAR 2 series, which will become soon available for a short time at introductory price:

*The H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE*

Today I have received the buckles made from Mokume Gane and I´m just blown away! The Mokume Gane material has already developed a little patina and what should I say, have a look by yourself:


































I´m not sure you saw already the uncomplete H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE and here is one of the two available versions with minimalistic V-bezel. 
BTW, the watch to the right in the first image is the KALMAR 1 MOKUME GANE, which will NOT become available. As the KALMAR MG was produced some time ago you could see easily the patina process of this very special material. You can´t compare it to anything else!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe some of you are already aware of the new edition to the H2O KALMAR 2 series, which will become soon available for a short time at introductory price:
> 
> *The H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE*
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!
I need one of those buckles too!!!!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Would look killer with this.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Clemens you're inevitably going to lead me into a life of crime ;-)!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 CUSTOM

Today I have made a custom version of the H2O KALMAR 2 SS for my worldwide best customer.  When you have a customer with over 60x H2O/HELBERG watches I´m VERY glad if I could create something special for him. The following H2O KALMAR 2 has a 12.50mm thick, 15.000M/1500BAR capable sapphire crystal and the 8000M titanium case back. Total height of this beast is 25mm!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O KALMAR 2 CUSTOM
> 
> Today I have made a custom version of the H2O KALMAR 2 SS for my worldwide best customer.  When you have a customer with over 60x H2O/HELBERG watches I´m VERY glad if I could create something special for him. The following H2O KALMAR 2 has a 12.50mm thick, 15.000M/1500BAR capable sapphire crystal and the 8000M titanium case back. Total height of this beast is 25mm!


Wow!!!!!! I like that. Very nice Clemens.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy Crap Clemens......

What else can I say!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Holy Crap Clemens......
> 
> What else can I say!


Danny your unwavering support for all things H2O is well documented through out this and many other forums! And I'm sure through your always on point reviews and fine talent as a photographer that you've sold at least as many watches for the H2O cause as you've brought! (Not that this fantastic brand really needs the help ;-)) So that being said you are very deserving candidate of this very kind gesture from a brand owner that (IMHO) continues to show how to run a contemporary watch brand through unique innovation, stylistic savvy, fair minded pricing and gestures like this which let his customers know he's a WIS at heart! Congrats to you sir and "big props" to Clemens for recognizing a special customer! And Danny enjoy that appropriately named BEAST! Will be looking forward to your review/pict. parade once IT arrives :-!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

watchobs said:


> Danny your unwavering support for all things H2O is well documented through out this and many other forums! And I'm sure through your always on point reviews and fine talent as a photographer that you've sold at least as many watches for the H2O cause as you've brought! (Not that this fantastic brand really needs the help ;-)) So that being said you are very deserving candidate of this very kind gesture from a brand owner that (IMHO) continues to show how to run a contemporary watch brand through unique innovation, stylistic savvy, fair minded pricing and gestures like this which let his customers know he's a WIS at heart! Congrats to you sir and "big props" to Clemens for recognizing a special customer! And Danny enjoy that appropriately named BEAST! Will be looking forward to your review/pict. parade once IT arrives :-!!


I'd love to say thank you, especially for the well written and kind post you just did but I'm not the guy who got it 

I don't have close to 60 H20's! I'm over 10 but under 20


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I'd love to say thank you, especially for the well written and kind post you just did but I'm not the guy who got it
> 
> I don't have close to 60 H20's! I'm over 10 but under 20


Oh well:-s! I based it on your response to Clemens original post in regards to the give away! My bad and foolish me for making the assumption! So does that mean you won't be doing the review/pict. expose of the BEAST ;-)! Congrats to the actual winner!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

watchobs said:


> Danny your unwavering support for all things H2O is well documented through out this and many other forums! And I'm sure through your always on point reviews and fine talent as a photographer that you've sold at least as many watches for the H2O cause as you've brought! (Not that this fantastic brand really needs the help ;-)) So that being said you are very deserving candidate of this very kind gesture from a brand owner that (IMHO) continues to show how to run a contemporary watch brand through unique innovation, stylistic savvy, fair minded pricing and gestures like this which let his customers know he's a WIS at heart! Congrats to you sir and "big props" to Clemens for recognizing a special customer! And Danny enjoy that appropriately named BEAST! Will be looking forward to your review/pict. parade once IT arrives :-!!


Thank you very much for your well written thoughts! 

My customer is living in Germany and is picking up his watches always personally in my office and gets during our meetings surely new ideas for his next watch(es). In the past 10 days I have made 7 watches for him. 

I personally can´t wait to complete the first H2O KALMAR 2 in MOKUME GANE. Two different versions will be offered with a very high introductory discount.


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you very much for your well written thoughts!
> 
> My customer is living in Germany and is picking up his watches always personally in my office and gets during our meetings surely new ideas for his next watch(es). In the past 10 days I have made 7 watches for him.
> 
> I personally can´t wait to complete the first H2O KALMAR 2 in MOKUME GANE. Two different versions will be offered with a very high introductory discount.


7 Watches in 10 days!!! WOW!!! I would love to see pics of his collection.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Those Mokume Gane watches are really awesome, A rare opportunity to be sure.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are some images of the MOKUME GANE production. This material is handmade with a special material composition only for H2O in Germany. We do not include structures into the Mokume Gane plates, because this is increasing the failure rate by a very high percentage and I personally like the more straightlined design as it is.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Here are some images of the MOKUME GANE production. This material is handmade with a special material composition only for H2O in Germany. We do not include structures into the Mokume Gane plates, because this is increasing the failure rate by a very high percentage and I personally like the more straightlined design as it is.


Clemens,

I've been waiting for this for a while now. 

Please don't forget to reserve me one. Just say the word and you will have full payment.

It will look fantastic next to my other 5 H2O/Helberg Watches. Especially my Original #4 Damascus Kalmar. ;-)

Hope to hear from you soon. 
John


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That's some great Blacksmith work.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

My jaw is on the floor at the beauty of the Mokume Gane and the possibility of owning a watch made of this exotic material. I'm in for one too, if a spot is still available. Clemens, congratulations to you on pushing the frontier of watch production like this, it is inspiring and stunning.


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Here are some images of the MOKUME GANE production. This material is handmade with a special material composition only for H2O in Germany. We do not include structures into the Mokume Gane plates, because this is increasing the failure rate by a very high percentage and I personally like the more straightlined design as it is.


Hey Clemens, did i miss the party, are all reservation gone?!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Here are some images of the MOKUME GANE production. This material is handmade with a special material composition only for H2O in Germany. We do not include structures into the Mokume Gane plates, because this is increasing the failure rate by a very high percentage and I personally like the more straightlined design as it is.


Clemens,

First let me say what a wonderful looking material, very unique but I'm curious as to how much $$$ extra this material would add to the cost of the likes of your Kalmar 2.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

From the first edition, the H2O KALMAR MOKUME GANE from some years ago, only 4 pieces were produced and unfortunately I didn´t even keep a sample for myself. This will not happen again this time! 

There will be two versions:

- 3000M slim version +
- 6000M version with the 8.25mm crystal of the H2O KALMAR 2 OT 8000M and the high square bezel + inlay or THE *HIGH SOLID TURBINE BEZEL made completely from MG*!!! This bezel is really awesome! 
All incl. the Mokume Gane buckle and a black Ostrick strap

Most probably I will offer the watches with the dial 13 or 18 and the chromed handset only.

All MG cases are already produced and inside my office. I will sell the watches for an introductory pricing to enable all of you interested into this unique material to purchase the watch without breaking the bank. After the introductory period ended the regular price will be raised to at least $4000, which is the same price level as all watches made from my exotic materials.

*The reservation for the H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE at introductory pricing could start end of the next week*, but I have currently a lot of preparation work for the CH8 pre-order shipment on my table, so I can´t promise this date.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> From the first edition, the H2O KALMAR MOKUME GANE from some years ago, only 4 pieces were produced and unfortunately I didn´t even keep a sample for myself. This will not happen again this time!
> 
> There will be two versions:
> 
> ...


I'm ready when you are Clemens. But I have to say, this will feel like the longest week ever. Many sleepless nights, and if there is sleep it will be about blocks of billet Mokume Gane swirling around in my head.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

+1 to JSal's note. I may have nightmares over the next week of the Mokume Gane selling out before I can reserve one. Coupled with the dream that maybe, just maybe, you might decide to offer the MOP dial 17, or even as a backup 16 or 15, as an option.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The black MOP is currently sold out and the new production will take about 3 month to arrive. BTW, most of the KALMAR dials have 3000M written on the dial except the 13 + 18.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The black MOP is currently sold out and the new production will take about 3 month to arrive. BTW, most of the KALMAR dials have 3000M written on the dial except the 13 + 18.


No matter what is written on the dial, I would be exceedingly happy with an MOP and would be willing to pay today and wait any length of time necessary for production. Since the watch is made out of the material once used for samurai swords, it seems appropriate that one must demonstrate resolve and the virtue of patience by waiting an unknown length of time for delivery.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That turbine bezel will be awesome!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

In my growing excitement for the Mokume Gane preorder, I found the following brief paper that I think is fascinating. It describes the history of the Mokume Gane ("wood-grain metal") technique, and how it was nearly lost and had to largely be reinvented in the latter part of the 20th century. It also discusses the failure rate of different techniques, which Clemens alluded to above.

http://mokume-gane.com/documents/SantaFePaper.pdf


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Any updates Clemens?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

wpparis said:


> Any updates Clemens?


Ummmm he's neck deep in Ch8 shipments at the moment.


----------



## Mawashi (Aug 26, 2021)

Dredging this up from the deep but is getting a watch from H2O dangerous as I am interested in the Kalmar 2 but visits to his webpage and facebook site doesn't inspire confidence. No replies seen on his Facebook page and I have experienced difficulty in navigation on the H2O website regarding shipping/billing address as well as saving the configuration I want.

I have emailed Clemens and heard nothing back.

Other then getting a friend in Germany to call him does anyone know how else to contact him please?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Mawashi, I just returned from summer holidays and have the first day back in the office. During the next days I will process all open emails. 

With over 10 years in the watch industry H2O is surely one of the most trustable microbrands around. Don´t worry about that. 

Bye
Clemens


----------



## Mawashi (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm happy again lol.

Clemens I've emailed you some concerns about the site as I'm really keen on getting a Kalmar 2 for Xmas 🎄

Many thanks for your reply!


----------

